# Eklat bei den Oscars: Will Smith schlägt Chris Rock ins Gesicht!



## AndreLinken (28. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Eklat bei den Oscars: Will Smith schlägt Chris Rock ins Gesicht!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Eklat bei den Oscars: Will Smith schlägt Chris Rock ins Gesicht!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Geile Reaktion. Top!


----------



## Phone (28. März 2022)

Man kann sich heute überhaupt nicht mehr Sicher sein ob das nicht alles gestellt war...Bei 0,25 Tepo sieht man wie WS so  hart grinst...Es sind auch immerhin Schauspieler.
Dann stell ich mir auch die Frage warum er überhaupt über seinen Joke Lacht und dann erst auf die Bühne geht.
Warum sollte er sich überhaupt so um seine "quasi" Ex Frau kümmern die ihn in aller Öffentlichkeit maximal blamiert hat?!
Keinen Pfennig würde ich drauf geben.
CR ist nen Comedian...Da muss man mit rechnen den doofen Joke abzubekommen

So viele Dinge die da seltsam sind
Mit ganzem Ton




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myjEoDypUD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geile Reaktion. Top!



bitte; was stimmt mit dir nicht? ich hoffe, das war irgendeine art von scherz, den ich nicht verstehe.   

überhaupt könnte man zumindest auf die idee kommen, dass das ein geplanter skandal  war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sind die us-quoten der oscar-verleihung. offenbar interessieren sich immer weniger dafür. das letzte jahr corona-bedingt nehm ich dabei sogar mal aus. durch die backpfeife sind die oscars jetzt natürlich in aller munde. 2023 gibts die große versöhnung und rekord-quoten.

ich sag nicht, dass es so war, sondern nur, dass man auf die idee kommen könnte. klar dagegen spricht natürlich, dass sich smith dadurch zum absoluten volltrottel und möglicherweise unmöglich in hollywood gemacht hat. würde er wirklich seinen ruf absichtlich aufs spiel setzen?


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Wenn einer meine Frau beleidigen würde, würde ich vermutlich genauso emotional reagieren. Ob es am Ende eine Backpfeife wäre oder ob ich den Typen "nur" verbal auf der Bühne runterputzen würde ist dann einfach eine Frage der Tagesform und des Grades.

Und er hat sich ja für sein Verhalten im Nachgang auch quasi entschuldigt. Und sein Verhalten war nachvollziehbar und auch seine emotionale Angespanntheit/Belastung. Wenn meine Frau aufgrund Krankheit Haare verloren hat und so ein Typ würde darüber irgendwelche blöden Kommentare abliefern könnte ich auch nicht einfach so lapidar darüber hinweggehen.....

Und was die Ocars betrifft (auch aktuell): 90% der Filme kannte ich gar nicht. Abgesehen von Dune und der Biopic um die Serena-Schwestern (letzteren aber auch nur daß er existiert). Das ist wahrscheinlich auch mit ein Grund, daß die Verleihungen kaum mehr interessant sind. Weil hier Filme auftauchen zu denen man in den meisten Fällen 0 Bezug/Kenntnisse hat.


----------



## Phone (28. März 2022)

hmmm mit sowas Oscars pushen ?  Noch Fragwürdiger als die Reaktion von Smith


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. März 2022)

Natürlich darf man Verständnis haben für einen Mann, dessen Frau der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben wurde. Aber ist das ein Freifahrtschein für Gewalt? Wollen wir Ohrfeigen salonfähig machen, weil wir Will Smith dafür feiern, dass er seinen Mann gestanden hat? Oder wäre es nicht viel wirkmächtiger gewesen, er hätte verbal auf Chris Rocks misslungene Äußerung reagiert? Ein Zwischenruf, ein schlagfertiger Konter: gerne. Aber eine Hand, die mit voller Wucht in das Gesicht eines Gegenübers scheppert? Nein, danke. Das wäre wahre Größe gewesen, denn sie hätte nur noch einen Mann im Raum schlecht aussehen lassen. Nun muss sich nicht nur Chris Rock sondern auch Will Smith den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, zu weit gegangen zu sein.

Quelle: t-online


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2022)

Nach Fake siehts nicht aus. Warum sonst hätten Denzel Washington und Bradley Cooper ihn danach (!)  zu beruhigen versucht? Das geht weit über einen eingespielten Gag hinaus. Zumal bekannt ist dass Rock und die Smiths nicht gut miteinander können, ist nicht der erste böse Seitenhieb von ihm der auf Kosten von Wills Frau ging. 

Und das F***Ing-Wort lässt man auch nicht unüberlegt mitten bei den Oscars raus, es sei denn man handelt im Affekt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Wir sind alle nur Menschen und haben nur ein begrenztes Toleranz-/Frustpotential (der eine mehr, der andere geringer). 

Wenn einer den Bogen überspannt dann tja... Gut ich war lange nicht mehr (>30 Jahre) in so einer Situation gewesen daß ich über Verbales hinausgegangen bin, würde so etwas aber nie ausschließen, daß es geschehen könnte. Auch wenn ich daß natürlich versuche zu vermeiden und es auch nicht forciere. Aber wie gesagt wir sind keine Roboter...


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn einer meine Frau beleidigen würde, würde ich vermutlich genauso emotional reagieren. Ob es am Ende eine Backpfeife wäre oder ob ich den Typen "nur" verbal auf der Bühne runterputzen würde ist dann einfach eine Frage der Tagesform und des Grades.



gutgemeinter tipp: frag deine frau vorher vielleicht mal, ob sie überhaupt wollen würde, dass du den macker raushängen lässt...

inwiefern sich dieser vermeintliche oscar-eklat von üblichen alltagssituationen unterscheidet, werde ich jetzt mal nicht aufdröseln. liegt ja auf der hand.


----------



## Chroom (28. März 2022)

Gestellt oder nicht? Eher ersteres.
So oder so eine absolut peinliche Vorstellung von Ihm und dann noch das Rumgeheule in seiner Rede.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Das war nicht gestellt. Mit dem ganzen drumherum halte ich es für deutlich wahrscheinlicher, daß es eine einfache Effekt-Reaktion von Willis auf die Provokation von Chris Rock gewesen ist. Ich sag mal eher so 90% nicht gestellt würde ich mal einschätzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2022)

Es war KEIN Scherz: Will Smith hat Chris Rock bei der Oscar-Verleihung auf der Bühne wirklich eine runtergehauen
					

Nachdem der Komiker Chris Rock einen (wirklich schlechten) Scherz über seine Frau gemacht hat, ist Superstar Will Smith auf die Oscar-Bühne gekommen und hat ihm eine runtergehauen. Anschließend schrie er aus dem Publikum noch eine Warnung hinterher…




					www.filmstarts.de
				




Spätestens mit Einschalten der Polizei kann ein Gag ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geile Reaktion. Top!


Geiler wäre gewesen, wenn er das Mikro genommen  und da live gesagt hätte und Rock direkt gefragt hätte, was er jetzt daran so witzig fände an einer Krankheit.
Da wäre dann Rock ziemlich klein dagestanden und hätte mehr Eindruck hinterlassen.
Evtl auch eine Entschuldigung seitens des Moderators, der vielleicht(!) nichts davon wusste.

Jetzt ists halt cool, wenn man seinem Gegenüber eine reinhaut.
Denn der tolle Will Smith macht das ja auch.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gutgemeinter tipp: frag deine frau vorher vielleicht mal, ob sie überhaupt wollen würde, dass du den macker raushängen lässt...


Bei einer Effekthandlung vorher fragen? Really?* LOOOL. Sorry. Wenn wäre es dann geplant und ein ganz anderes Kaliber.



Bonkic schrieb:


> Inwiefern sich dieser vermeintliche oscar-eklat von üblichen alltagssituationen unterscheidet, werde ich jetzt mal nicht aufdröseln. liegt ja auf der hand.


Na dann erzähl mal wo der Unterschied ist außer bei dem Bühnenauftritt ? Glaubst Du im realen gibt es nicht vergleichbare/ähnliche Situationen ?

Wenn jemand überspannt und die Funken zusammenkommen geschieht es. Egal ob auf einer Bühne oder als Noname auf der Straße oder bei einer Party oder in der Schule.

Nur mal ein Beispiel: Ich wurde zu Schulzeiten (80er Jahre) auch gemobbt. Als es einer aus meiner Klasse in der Stunde die Sache massiv übertrieben hatte und der Lehrer 0,0 reagierte bin ich auch aufgestanden, nach hinten gegangen und habe dem eine verwinkt. Mitten im Unterricht. Ich bekam dafür zwar einen Tadel aber das war mir in dem Moment auch egal gewesen.

Ich will damit nur sagen: Wenn das Faß überläuft und die "Funken zusammenkommen" ist es Dir in dem Moment egal wo Du bist. Und je nach Situation etc. handelst Du entsprechend. Ob das dann immer angemessen ist oder nicht ist die andere Seite.


----------



## Jakkelien (28. März 2022)

Denkst du wunder was hier kommt und dann ist das nur ein Popelthema, das hochgepusht wird.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei einer Effekthandlung vorher fragen? Really?* LOOOL. Sorry. Wenn wäre es dann geplant und ein ganz anderes Kaliber.



das war ganz offensichtlich gerade keine affekthandlung. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl mal wo der Unterschied ist außer bei dem Bühnenauftritt ? Glaubst Du im realen gibt es nicht vergleichbare/ähnliche Situationen ?



ok, dann halt doch; ich formuliers als frage und liefer die antwort netterweise gleich mit: für wie wahrscheinlich hälst du es, dass über deine berühmte frau jemals von der bühne herab von einem ebenfalls berühmten comedian ein - zugegebenermaßen - schlechter witz gerissen wird? ich kenne dich und deine frau jetzt nicht näher, aber ich vermute die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dir das im alltagsleben genau so oder auch nur so ähnlich passiert, bei annähernd 0% liegen dürfte.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]
> ok, dann halt doch; ich formuliers als frage und liefer die antwort netterweise gleich mit: für wie wahrscheinlich hälst du es, dass über deine berühmte frau jemals von der bühne herab von einem ebenfalls berühmten comedian ein - zugegebenermaßen - schlechter witz gerissen wird? ich kenne dich und deine frau jetzt nicht näher, aber ich vermute die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dir das im alltagsleben genau so oder auch nur so ähnlich passiert, bei annähernd 0% liegen dürfte.


... und das ganze dann von ein paar Millionen, plus minus, Live im Fernsehen übertragen wird. Vllt. auch noch ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen bzw. ausblenden sollte.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Wenn aber ein Bekannter das macht (was exakt auch geschehen kann z.B. bei einer Party oder einer stellt etwas unpassendes bei Whatsapp, Youtube, Foren, Facebook wo auch immer ein) haben wir doch eine ähnliche Situation. 
Da gabs schon Leute die sich wegen so einem Scheiß selbst das Leben genommen haben (nur mal nebenbei).

Ob die Reaktion die auf so eine Aktion folgt dann von diesen Leuten mitbekommen wird oder nicht ist einem dann vollkommen Banane. Von daher....

Und wie gesagt wenn es funkt dann ist es Dir egal ob es im TV läuft oder ob es unter 3-4 Mann ist. Wenn hätte er eher hier wegen dem Image einen anderen Weg gewählt. Wo wir aber wieder beim Thema Affektsituation sind.

Aber das zeigt mir wieder mal, daß einige offensichtlich noch nicht in ähnlichen Situationen gewesen sind.


----------



## Chemenu (28. März 2022)

Irgendwie wirkt das schon gestellt in dem Video. Hat Smith nicht mal Ali gespielt? Dafür war die Watschn wirklich schwach. Also entweder war das inszeniert oder er hat sich krass zusammengerissen. Oder Rock kann einfach wirklich einstecken.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das war ganz offensichtlich gerade keine affekthandlung.


Und das weißt Du woher ? Weil Promis keine Nerven haben die sie verlieren oder was ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> hmmm mit sowas Oscars pushen ?  Noch Fragwürdiger als die Reaktion von Smith


2023 kräht kein Hahn mehr darüber. War schon bei anderen "Oscar-Skandalen" nicht anders.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber das zeigt mir wieder mal, daß einige offensichtlich noch nicht in ähnlichen Situationen gewesen sind.



vielleicht zeigt es aber auch, dass hier einige / einer ein problem mit impulskontrolle und noch dazu ein ziemlich überkommenes frauenbild hat. könnte ja sein. 

aber belassen wirs besser dabei. du findest es cool, jemandem deshalb auf die fresse zu hauen. ich nicht. da werden wir nicht zusammenkommen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Wer sagt daß ich das "cool" finde jemanden zu verdreschen ? Ich sagte nur, daß ich es nicht ausschließen kann und Wills Reaktion generell verstehen und gut finde, daß er gegenüber Rock was seine Frau betrifft entsprechend agiert.

Und unter "einem in die Fresse hauen" und mal einer Backpfeife geben liegen noch WELTEN. Das mal nebenbei.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer sagt daß ich das "cool" finde jemanden zu verdreschen ?



DU sagtest das, vor ziemlich genau ner stunde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. März 2022)

Hm. War wohl ziemlich am Ende der Verleihung?
Hatte um 4 Uhr aus gemacht.
Nachvollziehbare Reaktion. Wenn es denn echt war. Wonach es wohl aussieht. 
Ist ja nun auch nicht so dass er ihm wirklich eine reingehauen hat. Das wäre dann wirklich zu weit gegangen. Aber so ne kleine Watsche kann man bei sowas schonmal machen. Sehe ich jetzt nichts schlimmes dran.
Ist natürlich blöd wenn sowas direkt während der Verleihung passiert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. März 2022)

Vielleicht hätte SIE ihm eine schmieren sollen. Das wäre sicher für alle kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## EddWald (28. März 2022)

Soweit ich weiß gibts mehrere Videos, in denen WIll Smith mit irgendwem gestellt auf Konfrontation geht. Sill heißen , er macht das gerne mal.  Ansonsten war das wirklich eher ne schwache Wartschen vom Mr. Black Power^^. Abgesehen davon, ist das Thema, worum es geht zu Ernst um Späße damit zu treiben, wenn die Frau wirklich ernsthaft krank ist/war. Ich schätze WS eher als halbwegs intelligent ein, also würde er sowas mMn eher hinter der Bühne bzw mit Worten klären. Genug Raum für viel Fehlinterpretation  Wie auch immer. Is gleich schon wieder ausm Kopf gefallen...Was war nochmal?!


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> DU sagtest das, vor ziemlich genau ner stunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch einmal genau zum mitmeißeln: Wo schreibe ich bitte schön etwas von *"verdreschen ist cool" *? Die Antwort bleibst Du schuldig. Weil Du ne Watschn mit Verdreschen gleichsetzt. Ich finde die Watschn cool. Insbesondere in Verbindung mit der Entschuldigung im Nachgang. Weil es irgendwo auch seine Verletzlichkeit/Menschlichkeit zeigt. Da stehe ich auch dazu.

Verdreschen ist aber noch mal ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Das ist ein Vergleich zwischen einer Fliege und einem Adler. Wenn Will wirklich richtig durchgezogen hätte, sähe die Sache ganz anders aus.

Aber Abstufung/Differenzierung ist nicht so Dein Ding oder wie ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ich bitte schön von "verdreschen ist cool" ? Ich finde die Watschn cool. Insbesondere in Verbindung mit der Entschuldigung im Nachgang.


Er hat sich nicht entschuldigt. Jedenfalls nicht bei dem, der den Schlag ab bekam.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ich bitte schön von "verdreschen ist cool" ? Ich finde die Watschn cool. Insbesondere in Verbindung mit der Entschuldigung im Nachgang. Weil es irgendwo auch seine Verletzlichkeit/Menschlichkeit zeigt. Da stehe ich auch dazu.
> 
> Verdreschen ist aber noch mal ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Das ist ein Vergleich zwischen einer Fliege und einem Adler. Wenn Will wirklich richtig durchgezogen hätte, sähe die Sache ganz anders aus.
> 
> Aber Abstufung/Differenzierung ist nicht so Dein Ding oder wie ?


Körperliche Angriffe finde ich aus Prinzip weder geil noch cool.
Eine verbale Attacke soll man auch verbal zurückgeben... im besten Fall noch ein wenig cleverer als sein Gegenüber.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Wer als erstes körperliche Gewalt anwendet ist der Verlierer.


----------



## Xello1984 (28. März 2022)

Das war KEIN Beifall!

Manchmal muss es einfach scheppern


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Er hat sich nicht entschuldigt. Jedenfalls nicht bei dem, der den Schlag ab bekam.


Warum soll er sich bei dem explizit entschuldigen ? Bei dem der die Ursache für alles ist ? Nee. Er hat sich vor versammelten Leuten entschuldigt. Soll er diese Situation die der Typ provoziert hat jetzt auf einmal negieren ?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. März 2022)

Oscarverleihungen im Quotentief, Filmbranche mit erheblichen Problemen, Kino in ganz schwieriger Situation.
Hab nicht mal mitbekommen, dass die Verleihung gestern war.
Das ist die Ausgangslage. 
Smith knallt Rock eine...so what und "PENG", ganz viel Aufmerksamkeit.
Für mich eher eine PR Aktion, mit vielen Beteiligten. Das ist Hollywood, die haben schon ganz andere Sachen inszeniert.
Falls nicht und es war echt...auch egal.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Oscarverleihungen im Quotentief, Filmbranche mit erheblichen Problemen, Kino in ganz schwieriger Situation.
> Hab nicht mal mitbekommen, dass die Verleihung gestern war.
> Das ist die Ausgangslage.


Sehe ich ähnlich aber hier keine PR-Aktion. Das Problem liegt an der Thematik selbst. Es gibt kaum noch Filme die für sich von allein sprechen. Von den nominierten/ausgezeichneten Filmen kannte ich gerade mal 2. Das sah aber in den letzten Jahren auch nicht deutlich besser aus. Es fehlt in der Breite an richtig guten Filmen.

Und ich bezweifle auch, daß es 2023, 2024 u. ff. diesbezüglich besser aussehen wird.

PS: Und Wills Reaktion kann auch zu einem "Kassengift" werden. Wenn die Leute der Meinung sind "aggressiv, kann sich nicht beherrschen, nicht vertretbar". Von daher bezeifle ich eine geplante Aktion erst Recht.

Auch wenn einige hier PR vermuten tippe ich auf eine reine Affektsituation aufgrund des Verhaltens von Chris Rock.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich aber hier keine PR-Aktion. Das Problem liegt an der Thematik selbst. Es gibt kaum noch Filme die für sich von allein sprechen. Von den nominierten/ausgezeichneten Filmen kannte ich gerade mal 2. Das sah aber in den letzten Jahren auch nicht deutlich besser aus.
> 
> Es fehlt in der Breite an richtig guten Filmen.


Ja, das kommt noch hinzu. Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. März 2022)

Dass das eine PR Aktion war glaube ich nicht. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde ist sowas doch schnell wieder vergessen. Da müsste man schon mit was "besserem" Ankommen als so ne Watsche. 

Ich denke das größte Problem für die Oscars ist dass das ganze immer so sehr in die länge gezogen wird. Diesmal hatte man ja schon mehrere Kategorien eine Stunde vor der eigentlichen Show verliehen so dass man davon ausging dass die eigentliche Show etwas kürzer wird. Aber dann haben sie von den vorgezogenen Verleihungen noch Aufzeichnungen eingespielt. Und dazwischen halt die üblichen Pausen. Da laufen bei uns mehr Werbung und die immer gleichen Trailer als die Show selbst.
Dass man wieder Moderatoren hatte war sicher nicht verkehrt aber wirklich gut fand ich die auch nicht. 2-3 Lacher waren dabei und das wars.
Ellen DeGeneres war da wohl die letzte die das wirklich gut gemacht hatte.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich aber hier keine PR-Aktion. Das Problem liegt an der Thematik selbst. Es gibt kaum noch Filme die für sich von allein sprechen. Von den nominierten/ausgezeichneten Filmen kannte ich gerade mal 2. Das sah aber in den letzten Jahren auch nicht deutlich besser aus. Es fehlt in der Breite an richtig guten Filmen.


Das liegt halt auch daran, dass man wohl übersättigt ist.
Es gibt so viele Streamingdiesnte mit teils sehr guten Eigenproduktionen... aber selbst sowas ist inzwischen "normal"
Früher kamen ein paar duzend hochklassige Filme ins KINO(!) und das war dann halt was spezielles.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Und Wills Reaktion kann auch zu einem "Kassengift" werden. Wenn die Leute der Meinung sind "aggressiv, kann sich nicht beherrschen, nicht vertretbar".


Ein Engagement für Aladdin 2 halte ich schonmal für zweifelhaft, Disney ist da sehr bemüht um ein sauberes Image. Widerum sehe ich keine Schwierigkeiten darin dass er erneut den "Bad Boy" raushängen lassen könnte.

Ich weiss, war flach, aber wenigstens nicht so gemein wie von CR. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (28. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Falls nicht und es war echt...auch egal.


Sollte es aber nicht sein, körperliche Selbstjustiz (außer bei Notwehr) kann/sollte nie eine akzepteptable Lösung sein.


----------



## David Benke (28. März 2022)

Die einzige Frage, die ich mir stelle:


> Doch diesmal kam es während des Events zu* einem handfesten Eklat*.


Bewusstes Wortspiel, Herr Linken?


----------



## Nevrion (28. März 2022)

Ein bisschen bin ich schon irritiert, dass hier manch einer schreibt, dass Will hier "zu Gewalt" greift und man das hätte doch auch rein verbal klären können. Das ist für mich irgendwie Realitätsfremd, weil man ihm hier ein Stück sein das Mensch-Sein oder Emotionen abspricht.

Manchmal frag ich mich, wie hart darf ein Mann eigentlich heute noch sein, wenn eine Ohrfeige, die in diesem Fall zumindest eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion darstellt, schon zu viel des Guten ist. Pazifismus ist ne tolle Sache und ich würde auch keine Aufrufe zur Gewalt unterstützen, aber das hier eine menschlich nachvollziehbare Reaktion schon als unzumutbar hingestellt wird, lässt mich doch etwas erschaudern. 

Er hat Chris Rock nicht zusammen getreten, sondern ihm eine gescheuert. Ist euch überhaupt bewusst, welchen symbolischen Wert das hat?
Man gibt Menschen keine Ohrfeige um ihnen Schmerzen zuzufügen, sondern um sie zur Besinnung zu bringen. Das ist ein harter Ausdruck seinem Gegenüber klar zu machen seine Handlungsweise zu überdenken.

Dass das nicht die best mögliche Variante dafür ist, in dem Setting sogar unprofessionell, sei unbestritten, aber eine Gesellschaft, die schon so verweichlicht ist, dass hier ein Aufschrei erfolgt, will anscheinend keine Männer, die wehrhaft sind, die sich für die Ehre und Unversehrtheit ihrer Familie einsetzen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. März 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sollte es aber nicht sein, körperliche Selbstjustiz (außer bei Notwehr) kann/sollte nie eine akzepteptable Lösung sein.


Und doch ist es passiert.
Bin da relativ "schmerzfrei", selbst wenn es kein Fake war.


----------



## EddWald (28. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Oscarverleihungen im Quotentief, Filmbranche mit erheblichen Problemen, Kino in ganz schwieriger Situation.
> Hab nicht mal mitbekommen, dass die Verleihung gestern war.
> Das ist die Ausgangslage.
> Smith knallt Rock eine...so what und "PENG", ganz viel Aufmerksamkeit.
> ...


Scharf kombiniert. Könnte wirklich was dran sein an der Theorie. Nichts anderes als Nippelalarme oder der Kuss  damals zwischen Madonna und ...wer war das noch?  Ich plediere für "Showalarm". Wenn es so war, ist Will Smith  einigermaßen unten durchbei mir. Aber ich schau eh schon länger keine aktuellen Mainstream Filme mehr.


----------



## Nerdrage (28. März 2022)

war doch nur ne Backpfeife. Aber unter Schlag ins Gesicht versteh ich was anderes.


----------



## Frullo (28. März 2022)

Kirche im Dorf lassen, bitte, auch wenn Ohrfeige eine Tätlichkeit ist, für die Will eine Anzeige riskiert / riskiert hat.
Hat Will optimal reagiert? Nein.
Darf man ohne schlechtes Gewissen Verständnis für seine Reaktion haben? Ja.
Deeskalation ist hier das Stichwort: Am besten lädt jemand der Late-nighter die beiden gleichzeitig in seine Show ein und lässt sie vor Publikum aussöhnen. 
Den Oscars hat es bestimmt nicht geschadet. Gecancelt wird Will wohl deswegen auch nicht, ebensowenig Chris. So oder so, das generiert Gesprächsstoff und damit auch Werbeeinnahmen: TMZ und PCG lassen danken.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. März 2022)

LOL erst Oliver Pocher dann Chris Rock, war wohl ein riskantes Wochenende für freche Comedians.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (28. März 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sollte es aber nicht sein, körperliche Selbstjustiz (außer bei Notwehr) kann/sollte nie eine akzepteptable Lösung sein.


Ach herrjeh.
Klar ist die Anwendung körperlicher Gewalt Scheiße - aber in der Allgegenwärtigkeit ständiger verbaler und emotionaler Gewalt, die dazu führt das Menschen derart abstumpfen wie es gegenwärtig in der Gesellschaft auf sehr breiter Front zu beobachten ist klingt das schon ein bisschen sehr arg...nun...zynisch. Ich finde es viel beängstigender, dass das was überall verbal unter dem Deckmantel der "Meinungsfreiheit" abgeht einfach so hingenommen und weggeschwiegen wird als die Tatsache dass Will Smith einem Typen der Witze auf Kosten der Gesundheit seiner Frau mach im Live TV eine ballert.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> LOL erst Oliver Pocher dann Chris Rock, war wohl ein riskantes Wochenende für freche Comedians.


Und auf einmal ists ok, weil das ja "alle" machen.
:/


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl mal wo der Unterschied ist außer bei dem Bühnenauftritt ? Glaubst Du im realen gibt es nicht vergleichbare/ähnliche Situationen ?


Er wußte vorher schon, daß Chris Rock dort moderieren würde.
Ihm sollte vollkommen klar gewesen sein, genauso wie auch allen anderen Teilnehmern, daß sie entsprechend aufs Korn genommen werden würden.
Es wäre ein weitaus gewichtigeres Statement gewesen von den Oscars fernzubleiben bzw. es anzudrohen, wenn Chris Rock moderiert - sollte die Abneigung aufgrund vorheriger Vorfälle tatsächlich so groß sein.
Die Leitung hätte wohl klar für Will Smith als Oscar-Nominierter entschieden und gegen Chris Rock, der hätte leicht ersetzt werden können.
Wer sich so schlecht unter Kontrolle hat, sollte dann vielleicht einfach der Verleihung fern bleiben.


MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn jemand überspannt und die Funken zusammenkommen geschieht es. Egal ob auf einer Bühne oder als Noname auf der Straße oder bei einer Party oder in der Schule.
> 
> Nur mal ein Beispiel: Ich wurde zu Schulzeiten (80er Jahre) auch gemobbt.
> 
> Ich will damit nur sagen: Wenn das Faß überläuft und die "Funken zusammenkommen" ist es Dir in dem Moment egal wo Du bist. Und je nach Situation etc. handelst Du entsprechend. Ob das dann immer angemessen ist oder nicht ist die andere Seite.


Chris Rocks Auftritt hat genau null mit Mobbing zu tun, sondern war lediglich ein Scherz und nichtmal ein besonders einfallsreicher.
Echtes Mobbing ist das andauernde Piesacken, Beleidigen, Schlagen etc. einer Person. 
Ein Vorfall vor 15 Jahren und dann ein weiterer jetzt sind kein Mobben.
Wegen einem schlechten Scherz einem eine zimmern - das ist schon eine recht spezielle Sichtweise.
Damit gehörst du aus meiner Sicht zu den Spezln, die früher an "meiner" Türe immer einen auf dicken Macker gemacht haben, weil irgendwer, irgendwie, irgendwann seiner Lebenabschnittgefährtin irgendetwas gesagt hat und deswegen glaubten ein Anrecht zu haben Gewalt einzusetzen - anstatt uns das zu melden und die Sache anders zu regeln.
Waren dann immer ganz überrascht und empört, wenn sie aufgrund weiteren aggressiven Verhaltens vertrimmt wurden und der Polizei anvertraut, wenn sie es gar nicht lernen wollten, daß sie vom (lediglich Partner des eigentlichen) Opfer zum Täter wurden.
Bei mir wäre Will Smith in hohem Bogen rausgeflogen und wenn er weiter seine Männlichkeit hätte beweisen wollen, gerne im Schwitzkasten raus auf den roten Teppich schmeißen.
Danach Verbot auf unbestimmte Zeit die Oscars besuchen zu dürfen.
Würde die Academy ihren geschwollenen Worten von "wir dulden absolut keine Gewalt" ernst nehmen, wäre auch eine Aberkennung des Titels diskussionswürdig.
Jedenfalls war es besonders lächerlich wie er hinterher etwas davon faselte er wäre auf diesem Planeten um Liebe zu bringen.
Seine Schläge sind nur liebevolle Streicheleinheiten ganz klar.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei einer Effekthandlung vorher fragen? Really?* LOOOL.


Man könnte sowas auch mal als Gedankenspiel diskutieren, so als Kommunikation, um Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede herauszukristallisieren. Damit man für den Fall, WENN sowas mal passiert, schon weiß was sein(e) Partner(in)  davon halten würde.


----------



## golani79 (28. März 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man könnte sowas auch mal als Gedankenspiel diskutieren, so als Kommunikation, um Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede herauszukristallisieren. Damit man für den Fall, WENN sowas mal passiert, schon weiß was sein(e) Partner(in)  davon halten würde.


Und trotzdem kann es dann auch ganz anders kommen - sonst wären das ja keine Affekthandlungen.
Man weiß halt nie, wie man in Situation XY dann reagiert -  und wenn man sich das 10x durchdenkt.


----------



## AgentDynamic (28. März 2022)

Ungeachtet dessen, ob es nun gespielt war oder nicht, werfe ich folgende Bedenken in den Ring.
Einerseits:
Schauspieler sind ja Personen der Öffentlichkeit und haben damit auch, zu einem gewissen Grad, eine Vorbildfunktion.
Eine Ohrfeige mag nun nicht wirklich als Akt brutaler Gewalt gelten. 
Sie ist jedoch, in dem Kontext, ein Zeichen emotionaler Unterlegenheit und unreifer Selbstbeherrschung.
Vielleicht sogar ein verstecktes Zeichen von "toxischer Maskulinität"(?).
Die Ehre einer holden Maid verteidigen? 
En garde!
Sich dabei selbst wie ein Bauerntölpel aufführen?
Denzel "Coolness in Person" Washington is not amused.
Und man darf bezweifeln, das Chris Rock Will Smith bewusst provozieren wollte, trotzdem brannte bei Mr. "Pseudo-Scientology" sofort eine Sicherung durch.
Da werden wohl noch ein paar mehr Auditing-Sitzungen nötig sein.

Andererseits:
Es geht hierbei um die Würde eines Menschen, welcher sich in dem Augenblick nicht direkt wehren konnte.
Und was ließ Mr. Smith so unbeherrscht die Hand entgleiten, anstatt durch zu schnaufen und verbal auszuholen?
Liebe!
Die Reaktion zeigt also auch ein Stück der inneren Gefühlswelt von Will Smith.
Wären die Filme, die Stars und die Preise an sich nicht schon seit Jahren so schrecklich belanglos und langweilig, wäre das durchaus ein köstliches Drama gewesen.

Aber ja, eigentlich hätte sie diese Ohrfeige landen müssen. 
Oder sie stößt "aus versehen" mit dem Mikro gegen die Weichteile.
Oder sie stellt sich "aus versehen" mit ihren hohen Absätzen auf seinen Fuß, sofern sie welche an hatte.
Bei Frauen kommen solche Aktionen immer eleganter rüber... 
;D

Spaß beiseite.
Dafür, das die Oscars neuerdings so sehr politisch Korrekt sein sollen, sind sie aber ins Sachen Peinlichkeiten sehr unkorrekt, Mr. Rock miteingeschlossen.

Denn:
Manners maketh man.
Das gilt auch für die sich Selbstbeweihräuchernden Stars in ihren Elfenbein-Villen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte SIE ihm eine schmieren sollen. Das wäre sicher für alle kein Problem gewesen.


Einfach eine entsprechende Geste hätte gereicht - die Kameras lechzen nach jeder Reaktion der Promis.
Zum Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frau Smith mit einem erschrockenen, bzw. enttäuschten Gesicht mit einer abwehrenden Geste, wäre weitaus mächtiger gewesen.
Nämlich dann, hätte man in der Presse rauf und runter über "toxic dicriminating Chris Rock" gesprochen, wo er der echte Bösewicht gewesen wäre - inklusive diesmal 20 Jahre Moderationspause für ihn...sollte sich in 20 Jahren dann noch jemand übrhaupt an ihn erinnern, bzw. ihn in Erwägung ziehen.
Jetzt ist Chris Rocks Name und Konterfei auf immer mit Will Smiths Oscar verbunden.
Selbst in 100 Jahren wenn man einen Rückblick über die Oscars anschaut, wenn Will Smiths Oscar zur Spache kommt, wirde es nicht wegen seiner Leistungen sein, sondern wegen seiner Schelle.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Engagement für Aladdin 2 halte ich schonmal für zweifelhaft, Disney ist da sehr bemüht um ein sauberes Image. Widerum sehe ich keine Schwierigkeiten darin dass er erneut den "Bad Boy" raushängen lassen könnte.
> 
> Ich weiss, war flach, aber wenigstens nicht so gemein wie von CR. ^^


Ich hätte gerne ein Bright 2.
Die Chancen dafür sind besser geworden, denn der Oscarfluch (plötzlich keine großen Produktionen mehr) gepaart mit unsauberem Image könnte ihn dazu zwingen...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ein bisschen bin ich schon irritiert, dass hier manch einer schreibt, dass Will hier "zu Gewalt" greift und man das hätte doch auch rein verbal klären können. Das ist für mich irgendwie Realitätsfremd, weil man ihm hier ein Stück sein das Mensch-Sein oder Emotionen abspricht.
> 
> Manchmal frag ich mich, wie hart darf ein Mann eigentlich heute noch sein, wenn eine Ohrfeige, die in diesem Fall zumindest eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion darstellt, schon zu viel des Guten ist. Pazifismus ist ne tolle Sache und ich würde auch keine Aufrufe zur Gewalt unterstützen, aber das hier eine menschlich nachvollziehbare Reaktion schon als unzumutbar hingestellt wird, lässt mich doch etwas erschaudern.
> 
> ...


Ah so.
Ja ok, dnn hast du kein Problem, wenn man dir ein paar mal am Tag verschiedenste Leute eine verpassen, ist ja nur um dich zur Besinnung zu bringen und um dir klar zu machen, daß du deine Handlungsweise überdenken solltest.
Sich bei der Kasse ausversehen vorgedrängelt Nevrion?
Klatsch Klatsch Klatsch. (mehrere, da du wahrscheinlich auch mehrere Leute in der Schlange ja voll provoziert hast)
Etwas länger als erlaubt geparkt, einen Parkplatz gefühlt weggenommen?
Klatsch.
Nicht einen Guten Morgen gewünscht?
Klatsch.
Da ja jeder für sich selbst bestimmt, wann er sich durch dich benachteiligt fühlt, ist das die logische Konsequenz.


Nevrion schrieb:


> ..aber eine Gesellschaft... will anscheinend keine Männer, die wehrhaft sind, die sich für die Ehre und Unversehrtheit ihrer Familie einsetzen.


...und da auch hier jeder auslegen darf wie er will, sollten Ehrenmorde auch nicht mehr als Kapitalverbrechen behandelt werden.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. März 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ah so.
> Ja ok, dnn hast du kein Problem, wenn man dir ein paar mal am Tag verschiedenste Leute eine verpassen, ist ja nur um dich zur Besinnung zu bringen und um dir klar zu machen, daß du deine Handlungsweise überdenken solltest.
> Sich bei der Kasse ausversehen vorgedrängelt Nevrion?
> Klatsch Klatsch Klatsch. (mehrere, da du wahrscheinlich auch mehrere Leute in der Schlange ja voll provoziert hast)
> ...


Nicht gleich übertreiben. Ne Backpfeife und ein Ehrenmord sind wohl nicht ganz das Gleiche. Auch ansonsten sind die Vergleiche purer Whataboutismus. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird doch sonst stets gerne darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht zielführend ist. 
Ansonsten…wohl überwiegend Weichflöten unterwegs, Herr je, was für ein Aufstand wegen einer Ohrfeige…wenns denn wirklich eine war,


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Nicht gleich übertreiben. Ne Backpfeife und ein Ehrenmord sind wohl nicht ganz das Gleiche. Auch ansonsten sind die Vergleiche purer Whataboutismus. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird doch sonst stets gerne darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht zielführend ist.
> Ansonsten…wohl überwiegend Weichflöten unterwegs, Herr je, was für ein Aufstand wegen einer Ohrfeige…wenns denn wirklich eine war,


Wieso nicht, ist doch auch nur "die Ehre und Unversehrtheit" der Familie verteidigen - ausgelegt nach einem noch archaischeren Weltbild als hier so manche selber darlegen, einfach nur eine extreme Steigerung.
Wer bist du die Grenzen zu ziehen?
Du solltest was die restlichen Vergleiche angeht, wohl mal den Begriff Whataboutism nochmal nachschlagen, du hast die Definition nicht wirklich verstanden.
Weichflöten?
Scheint ich bin  jetzt auch berechtigt mich in meiner Ehre angegriffen zu fühlen, muß dir natürlich auch ein paar Schellen verpassen herrjemine.
...Äußerst übel kann die Backpfeife allerdings enden, wenn Hirngefäße vorgeschädigt sind. „In einem Fall hatte der Betroffene ein Aneurysma an einer Arterie des Gehirns, und diese sackförmige Erweiterung des Blutgefäßes ist dann durch die Wucht der Ohrfeige gerissen.“

Das sind mögliche Folgen von Backpfeifen - nicht nur bei Kindern (klick)

Damit hier nicht weiterhin Ohrfeigen bagatellisiert werden.
Bei manchen habe ich das Gefühl, daß sie schon ein paar zuviel Ohrfeigen abbekommen haben...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. März 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Damit hier nicht weiterhin Ohrfeigen bagatellisiert werden.
> Bei manchen habe ich das Gefühl, daß sie schon ein paar zuviel Ohrfeigen abbekommen haben...


Oder zu wenige.
Wie sagte schon mein Lieblings-Ranger Marcus aus Babylon 5: Man erreicht mit Worten und etwas Gewalt viel mehr als nur mit Worten. ^^


----------



## Chemenu (28. März 2022)

Meine Güte lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Hier sind echt ein paar extreme Pazifisten unterwegs.  Über so ne Watschn unterhält sich kein Mensch wenn es nicht vor der Kamera passiert. Da ist ihm halt die Sicherung durchgebrannt. War sicher klein glorreicher Moment für ihn aber man muss das nicht zum Über-Skandal aufblasen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (28. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ein bisschen bin ich schon irritiert, dass hier manch einer schreibt, dass Will hier "zu Gewalt" greift und man das hätte doch auch rein verbal klären können. Das ist für mich irgendwie Realitätsfremd, weil man ihm hier ein Stück sein das Mensch-Sein oder Emotionen abspricht.
> 
> Manchmal frag ich mich, wie hart darf ein Mann eigentlich heute noch sein, wenn eine Ohrfeige, die in diesem Fall zumindest eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion darstellt, schon zu viel des Guten ist. Pazifismus ist ne tolle Sache und ich würde auch keine Aufrufe zur Gewalt unterstützen, aber das hier eine menschlich nachvollziehbare Reaktion schon als unzumutbar hingestellt wird, lässt mich doch etwas erschaudern.
> 
> ...


Hätte er Chris Rock hinterher zur Hintertür gebeten, um die Sache zu klären, wäre das eine Sache gewesen. Ihm aber unerwartet und vor Publikum einfach eine zu betonieren, wo er weiß, dass sicher keine Gegenwehr kommt, ist eigentlich nur erbärmlich. Irgendwie überheblich und feige zugleich.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meine Güte lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Hier sind echt ein paar extreme Pazifisten unterwegs.  Über so ne Watschn unterhält sich kein Mensch wenn es nicht vor der Kamera passiert. Da ist ihm halt die Sicherung durchgebrannt. War sicher klein glorreicher Moment für ihn aber man muss das nicht zum Über-Skandal aufblasen.


So kann man das natürlich sehen und entspricht wohl auch den Tatsachen.
Aber genau weils in der Öffentlichkeit passiert und von einem sogenannten Vorbild vollzogen wurde, ists eben tragisch.

Was für mich viel problematischer ist: 
Er verteidigt seine Frau mit einer Ohrfeige. Würde mir einer sowas verpassen, ich wäre geschockt!
Also Selbstjustiz mit Körperkontakt. Dann sind Ehrenmorde ja auch ok (jaja, Überspitzt)
Gibts denn da eigentlich Abstufungen, bis wann ein Schlag ok ist, und ab wann nicht mehr?
Wenn Blut fliesst... 
Bin da nicht ganz im Bilde.


----------



## Nevrion (28. März 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ah so.
> Ja ok, dnn hast du kein Problem, wenn man dir ein paar mal am Tag verschiedenste Leute eine verpassen, ist ja nur um dich zur Besinnung zu bringen und um dir klar zu machen, daß du deine Handlungsweise überdenken solltest.
> Sich bei der Kasse ausversehen vorgedrängelt Nevrion?
> Klatsch Klatsch Klatsch. (mehrere, da du wahrscheinlich auch mehrere Leute in der Schlange ja voll provoziert hast)
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht welchen Anlass ich anderen Leute gebe mir eine zu verpassen, aber sollte ich einem Menschen einen Anlass bieten, dann würde ich das auch ein Stück weit hinnehmen. Klar, niemand bekommt gerne eine gescheuert, aber die wenigsten Menschen legen es ja auch darauf an. Daher verstehe ich deine Analogie auch nicht ganz.

Bei der Kasse (ungewollt) vordrängeln mag zwar auch unhöflich sein, aber ich wüsste nicht, inwieweit das mich oder einen Lebenspartner auf irgend einer Ebene angreift.
Das gleiche bei dem vergessenen "Guten Morgen". Warum setzt du solche Situation damit gleich, dass mir das einen Freifahrtschein gibt, jemanden eine zu scheuern? Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.

Ich bringe dir mal ein besseres Beispiel. Du (ausgehend davon du bist ein Mann) bist mit deiner Frau unterwegs, sie wird umgerannt, bepöbelt und vielleicht auch noch ausgeraubt. Stehst du daneben und sagst lediglich "Nee, lasst das mal lieber, sonst ruf ich die Polizei" oder würdest du instinktiv eingreifen. Kaum zu glauben, aber manche Männer haben tatsächlich sowas wie einen Beschützerinstinkt.

Was du hier als logische Konsequenz siehst, ist eigentlich nur dein Hirngespinst, weil du hier verschiedene Situationen miteinander vermischt, die gar nicht auf dem selben Level sind. Das merkt man auch schon daran, dass du hier Vergleiche zu Ehrenmorden ziehst. Du kannst das anscheinend gar nicht differenzieren. (Gewalt = Gewalt)

Ich wollte auch nicht vermitteln, dass hier jeder ne Freigabe hat nach eigenen gutdünken Leute zu verkloppen, aber dass Menschen Wesen mit Emotionen sind, die sich nicht nur verbal zur Wehr setzen, lass ich mir durch solch einen Kommentar wie deinen nicht absprechen.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich bringe dir mal ein besseres Beispiel. Du (ausgehend davon du bist ein Mann) bist mit deiner Frau unterwegs, sie wird umgerannt, bepöbelt und vielleicht auch noch ausgeraubt. Stehst du daneben und sagst lediglich "Nee, lasst das mal lieber, sonst ruf ich die Polizei" oder würdest du instinktiv eingreifen. Kaum zu glauben, aber manche Männer haben tatsächlich sowas wie einen Beschützerinstinkt.


Ich war schon in dieser Situation... also ausgeraubt auf der Strasse.
Nein, weder ich, noch meine Frau haben uns gewehrt, denn man hat da relativ geringe Chancen gesund rauszukommen.
Wenn ich als "Beschützer" mit gebrochenem Kiefer am Strassenrand liege wegen 50€ hat das mit Ehre & co wenig zu tun.

Zumal es bei Deinem Beispiel um KÖRPERLCIHEN Angriff handelt, kann man sich auch mit Notwehr dagegenstellen.


----------



## MarcHammel (28. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ein bisschen bin ich schon irritiert, dass hier manch einer schreibt, dass Will hier "zu Gewalt" greift und man das hätte doch auch rein verbal klären können. Das ist für mich irgendwie Realitätsfremd, weil man ihm hier ein Stück sein das Mensch-Sein oder Emotionen abspricht.


Ihm spricht keiner Emotionen ab. Aber es besteht schon ein Unterschied zwischen der Emotion selbst und dem Umgang mit eben dieser. Wütend sein ist völlig ok und nachvollziehbar. Gleich zur Gewalt greifen ist es nicht. 



Nevrion schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, wie hart darf ein Mann eigentlich heute noch sein, wenn eine Ohrfeige, die in diesem Fall zumindest eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion darstellt, schon zu viel des Guten ist.


Es ist kein Zeichen von Härte und Stärke, aufgrund eines blöden Spruches Ohrfeigen zu verteilen. Im Gegenteil. Es zeigt eher eine emotionale Überforderung mit der Situation und damit Schwäche. Körperliche Gewalt aufgrund eines einmaligen(!) blöden Spruches ist niemals "hart" oder "stark". Wir reden hier ja nicht von Raub oder so. Sondern von einem blöden Scherz. 

Jetzt sind wir hier auch bei klassischen Rollenbildern und damit bei "Sind halt Jungs. Die brauchen das.". Was, wenn dort zwei Frauen gewesen wären? Wären die dann einfach nur hysterisch gewesen? Oder auch "hart" und stark? Keine Sorge, die Frage wirst du nicht beantworten brauchen. Denn eigentlich sollte es überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, ob sich nun Kerle oder Frauen gegenseitig eine ballern. Es spielt keine Rolle, wer in dieser Situation steckt. 

Rocks Spruch über Smiths Frau ist sicher nicht schön zu reden. Die Situation hat er sich zweifelsohne selbst zu zuschreiben. Aber vor allem Smith hat sich hier nun mal de facto auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert und punkt. 

Frag mich, wieso man überhaupt hier darüber diskutieren muss.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Damit gehörst du aus meiner Sicht zu den Spezln, die früher an "meiner" Türe immer einen auf dicken Macker gemacht haben, weil irgendwer, irgendwie, irgendwann seiner Lebenabschnittgefährtin irgendetwas gesagt hat und deswegen glaubten ein Anrecht zu haben Gewalt einzusetzen - anstatt uns das zu melden und die Sache anders zu regeln.
> Waren dann immer ganz überrascht und empört, wenn sie aufgrund weiteren aggressiven Verhaltens vertrimmt wurden und der Polizei anvertraut, wenn sie es gar nicht lernen wollten, daß sie vom (lediglich Partner des eigentlichen) Opfer zum Täter wurden.
> Bei mir wäre Will Smith in hohem Bogen rausgeflogen und wenn er weiter seine Männlichkeit hätte beweisen wollen, gerne im Schwitzkasten raus auf den roten Teppich schmeißen.
> Danach Verbot auf unbestimmte Zeit die Oscars besuchen zu dürfen.
> ...


Weiter könntest Du nicht daneben liegen. Hab extrem viel schlucken müssen, war der ruhige bis ich dann hier und da mal aber sofort ein Echo ausgeteilt hab. Denn irgendw war mal der Punkt erreicht. Und es bekam genau der Mobber eine drauf.

Danach war wieder mal Ruhe, hab wieder ne gan Zeit geschluckt bis wieder der Bogen überspannt war.

Ich war einfach nur ruhig, wollte meine Ruhe und mehr nicht. Hab nie jemanden zuerst attackiert, nie provoziert oder beleidigt,

Aber wenns mal zu viel war gab es ein entsprechendes Echo.

Wenn Du von anderen z.B. sogar selbst soweit gehetzt wurdest, daß Dich ein Auto anfährt weil Du aus Angst einfach blind wegrennst würdest Du unter Garantie auch anders reagieren.

Und ja das ist keine Theorie sondern tatsächlich geschehen. Und ich konnte dem Lehrer nichts beweisen also blieb das für die Truppe folgenlos. Wie viele andere Dinge. Sie haben das clever gelöst. Mich hat man bei der Revanche aber erwischt weil icb nicht so hinterhältig geplant habe sondern mit „offenen Visier“.

Wenn dann so eine Pfeife allein war und er das Echo bekomm hatte war er ein kleiner Wurm. War nur The Big mit 5-6 zusammen auf einen. Das mal nur nebenbei mal,


----------



## Schalkmund (28. März 2022)

Vielleicht wollte sich Will Smith mit der Aktion auch nur schon mal die Hauptrolle in "The Slap 3" sichern. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHZvUeAdzeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wer weiß vielleicht wird der nächste Oscar.


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2022)

Wer die Hand hebt, dem ist an dem Punkt das Hirn ausgegangen. Meine Beobachtung und Standpunkt.
Selbstverteidigung ist die _einzige_ Rechtfertigung für Gewalt.

Wenn es ein Scherz war, dann ein sehr schlechter. Und wenn nicht, hat Smith bei mir umso mehr Respekt verloren. Wer sich für ein öffentliches Leben entscheidet muss auch weglachen können, dass nicht alle einem huldigen. Oder mal einen miesen Gag bringen.

Enttäuschendes Macho-Gehabe. Ich denke, seine Frau hätte den Verbalangriff selbst besser verteidigen können.


----------



## Nevrion (28. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich war schon in dieser Situation... also ausgeraubt auf der Strasse.
> Nein, weder ich, noch meine Frau haben uns gewehrt, denn man hat da relativ geringe Chancen gesund rauszukommen.
> Wenn ich als "Beschützer" mit gebrochenem Kiefer am Strassenrand liege wegen 50€ hat das mit Ehre & co wenig zu tun.


Na gut, hängt sicher auch im Kontext zusammen wie viele Angreifer es gewesen sind oder ob es die eigene Fitness hergibt. Ich bin von einem einzigen ausgegangen, der jetzt nicht Arme hat, wie die Frau hüften. Natürlich muss man abwägen ob man eine Chance hat, aber sich zu wehr zu setzen haben viele mittlerweile anscheinend schon verlernt. Selbst Einbrecher soll man ja im Idealfalls einbrechen lassen, statt auf sie zu schießen oder mit anderen Waffen sein eigenes Hab und Gut zu verteidigen, denn nachher gibt's ne Anzeige vom Einbrecher wegen Körperverletzung. Das ist aber nicht der Standard; das Land in dem ich gerne leben wollen würde.
Und jetzt tatenlos daneben zu stehen, wie die eigene Frau ausgeraubt wird, würde mir erst mal kein gutes Gefühl geben. Ich würde mich immer fragen, ob ich zu passiv gewesen wäre und würde mich mit den Fragen quälen ob das ein Akt von Egoismus war, nicht einzuschreiten so lange nur sie und nicht ich selbst betroffen war.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ihm spricht keiner Emotionen ab. Aber es besteht schon ein Unterschied zwischen der Emotion selbst und dem Umgang mit eben dieser. Wütend sein ist völlig ok und nachvollziehbar. Gleich zur Gewalt greifen ist es nicht.


Gleich zu Gewalt zu greifen unterstellt dass Will Smith keine anderen Umgangsformen kennt. Das ist quatsch. Echte Gewalt setzt voraus, dass er seinen Gegenüber ernsthaften körperlichen Schaden zufügen wollte. Hat er sicher nicht, sonst wäre es nicht bei einer Ohrfeige geblieben.
Klar wäre es besser, wenn man seine Emotionen immer kontrollieren kann. Das ist tatsächlich ein Zeichen von Stärke, aber welcher Mensch hat nur Stärken? Ich heiße das nicht gut, was Will gemacht hat, aber ich könnte ihm das verzeihen, würde ihm sogar raten, sich noch mal in alle Ruhe mit Chris auseinander zusetzen und das aus der Welt zu schaffen. Das wäre dann ein ein Zeichen von Anstand und Größe. Es heißt zwar better safe than sorry, aber einander zu vergeben ist manchmal schwerer als sich im Zaum zu halten.

Da spielt es für mich auch keine Rolle welches Geschlecht die Betroffenen hatten. Der einzige Bezug, bei den ich das Rollenbild überhaupt ins Spiel brachte ist, dass er sich als Mann in der Pflicht sah seine Frau zu verteidigen. Im Idealfall aus Liebe.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. März 2022)

Ja ja, hinterher hat man immer Zeit, eine Situation stunden- und tagelang zu analysieren, zu bewerten und zu urteilen.
Mit einem abschließenden Urteil sind mir zu viele, zu schnell bei der Hand.
In der Situation selbst sind es nur Sekunden. Ihm ist halt ne Sicherung durchgebrannt oder er hatte ne kurze Zündschnur in dem Moment. 
Daß es zu einer Kontroverse kommt, ist völlig klar. Zu unterschiedlich sind die Standpunkte.
Ich mag Will Smith deswegen nicht weniger, aber auch nicht mehr.
Letztlich hat ein Mann einem anderen Mann eine geknallt. 
Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, wie es wohl gewesen wäre, wäre Will Smith kein Afroamerikaner, sondern ein Weißer.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

"Bitte alle mal hier reinschauen" – Will Smith meldet sich nach Ohrfeigen-Skandal zu Wort
					

Los Angeles (dpo) - Nach dem Ohrfeigen-Skandal bei der gestrigen Oscarverleihung hat sich Will Smith heute in einer etwas eigenartigen Videobotschaft




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Oder zu wenige.
> Wie sagte schon mein Lieblings-Ranger Marcus aus Babylon 5: Man erreicht mit Worten und etwas Gewalt viel mehr als nur mit Worten. ^^


Okay okay, ich habs verstanden, du bist ein ganz, ganz Harter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nevrion schrieb:


> Bei der Kasse (ungewollt) vordrängeln mag zwar auch unhöflich sein, aber ich wüsste nicht, inwieweit das mich oder einen Lebenspartner auf irgend einer Ebene angreift.
> Das gleiche bei dem vergessenen "Guten Morgen". Warum setzt du solche Situation damit gleich, dass mir das einen Freifahrtschein gibt, jemanden eine zu scheuern? Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


Du hast in keinster Weise irgendeine Berechtigung oder Freifahrtsschein - außer in Notwehr oder in Durchsetzung deines Hausrechts - jemanden anzugehen.
Ein schlechter Scherz gehört genauso in diese Kategorie.
Da kannst du dich noch so angegriffen fühlen - das habe ich in Relation gesetzt.
Der eine dreht durch wegen einem (vermeintlich) schrecklichen Scherz, der andere wegen Vordrängelns an der Kasse, da ist im Endeffekt kein Unterschied.


Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich bringe dir mal ein besseres Beispiel. Du (ausgehend davon du bist ein Mann) bist mit deiner Frau unterwegs, sie wird umgerannt, bepöbelt und vielleicht auch noch ausgeraubt. Stehst du daneben und sagst lediglich "Nee, lasst das mal lieber, sonst ruf ich die Polizei" oder würdest du instinktiv eingreifen. Kaum zu glauben, aber manche Männer haben tatsächlich sowas wie einen Beschützerinstinkt.


Wenn jemand pöbelt, geb ich wortreich kontra.
Wenn er mich oder meine Frau ausrauben will, kommt StGB § 32 Notwehr zum tragen, bzw. im Falle meiner Frau die allseits bekannte "Notwehrhilfe".


Nevrion schrieb:


> Was du hier als logische Konsequenz siehst, ist eigentlich nur dein Hirngespinst, weil du hier verschiedene Situationen miteinander vermischt, die gar nicht auf dem selben Level sind. Das merkt man auch schon daran, dass du hier Vergleiche zu Ehrenmorden ziehst. Du kannst das anscheinend gar nicht differenzieren. (Gewalt = Gewalt)


Guckst du oben - wenn man selber sinnlose Vergleiche raushaut, sollte man sich vielleicht nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Weiter könntest Du nicht daneben liegen. Hab extrem viel schlucken müssen, war der ruhige bis ich dann hier und da mal aber sofort ein Echo ausgeteilt hab. Denn irgendw war mal der Punkt erreicht. Und es bekam genau der Mobber eine drauf.


Ja, was du erlebt hast ist schlimm, keine Frage - die Art wie du das erzählt hattest kamen mir alte Erinnerungen und der falsche Vergleich hoch. 
Aber dein Fall steht von seiner Art und Schwere in keiner Relation zu dem Oscarvorfall.
Nur versteh ich immer noch nicht den Bezug zu der Situation mit Smith/Rock.
Der eine hat einmal einen Scherz gemacht, in einer Umgebung wo das sogar erwartet wird und die Abneigung beruht anscheinend auf einem Witz bald 20 Jahre vorher.


----------



## MarcHammel (28. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Gleich zu Gewalt zu greifen unterstellt dass Will Smith keine anderen Umgangsformen kennt.


Hä? Wie kommst du darauf? Mein Wortlaut suggeriert das keinesfalls. Dass er keine anderen Umgangsformen kennt,  habe ich bestimmt nicht unterstellt. 

Buchstäblich habe ich gesagt, dass Wut ok ist, aber es nicht okay ist, gleich zur Gewalt zu greifen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Die Aussage hätte man so auch auf jeden anderen übertragen können, der jemandem eine geballert hat. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich kann Smiths Reaktion durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber n schwacher Moment war es trotzdem und vor allem kein guter oder gar rühmlicher. Denn es hätte anders gehen können. 



Nevrion schrieb:


> Echte Gewalt setzt voraus, dass er seinen Gegenüber ernsthaften körperlichen Schaden zufügen wollte.


Gewalt ist Gewalt. Es gibt unterschiedliche Arten von Gewalt, aber die werden nicht in "echte" und "unechte" Gewalt unterschieden. Rock hat die Ohrfeige ja ziemlich gut weg gesteckt und war lediglich irritiert. Je nach Mensch hätte eine simple Ohrfeige (Achtung, Übertreibung!) auch n Vietnamflashback auslösen können. Daher ist es ziemlich schwierig bis unmöglich, von "echter" Gewalt zu reden.  



Nevrion schrieb:


> Klar wäre es besser, wenn man seine Emotionen immer kontrollieren kann. Das ist tatsächlich ein Zeichen von Stärke, aber welcher Mensch hat nur Stärken?


Meine Aussage war ganz wertfrei gemeint und bezog sich auf deine Frage, wie hart denn ein Mann heutzutage noch sein darf. Dass es schwach ist, gleich zu zulangen, war eine wertfreie Feststellung, keine Unterstellung. 



Nevrion schrieb:


> Da spielt es für mich auch keine Rolle welches Geschlecht die Betroffenen hatten. Der einzige Bezug, bei den ich das Rollenbild überhaupt ins Spiel brachte ist, dass er sich als Mann in der Pflicht sah seine Frau zu verteidigen. Im Idealfall aus Liebe.


Das widerspricht sich irgendwie. Wenn es für dich keine Rolle spielt, hättest du das männliche Rollenbild erst gar nicht ins Spiel bringen müssen. Hast du aber in deinem von mir zitierten Post mehrfach getan. 

An der Stelle frag ich doch mal ernsthaft: Was wäre es denn, wenn statt Smith vlt. Jennifer Lawrence (oder jede andere x-beliebige Schauspielerin) da gestanden und ihm eine geballert hätte? Hättest du auch gesagt, dass sie nur die Ehre ihrer Familie verteidigt oder hättest du dir eher gedacht, dass sie es übertreibt und ggf. sogar hysterisch wäre?  Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass du da zumindest nicht von "stark" oder "hart" reden würdest.


----------



## hunterseyes (28. März 2022)

Einfach ne Anzeige, wegen Körperverletzung und der Willi wird ganz kleinlaut.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2022)

Ich bin kein Fan davon auf Beleidigungen und Provokationen mit Gewalt zu reagieren, daher finde ich auch nicht gut, was Will Smith da getan hat.

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich aber auch sagen: Wer Leute beleidigt oder provziert und damit sein Geld und seinen Ruhm verdient, der muss auch damit rechnen, dass er damit so sehr aneckt, dass jemand kurzfristig die Nerven verliert und eben zuschlägt.

Oliver Pocher hat vor ein paar Tagen auch eine kassiert und der Typ ist auch so ein Fall: Sein ganzer Erfolg und seine Berühmtheit basieren darauf, dass er Scheiße über andere Leute labert. Hätte man anders lösen können, aber ganz unverdient ist's meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Und es wurde in beiden Fällen dabei ja auch niemand wirklich verletzt.

Um mal eine persönliche Geschichte dazu beizutragen: In meinem ganzen Leben habe ich nur einmal eine Person geschlagen. Das war in der Schule ein Typ, der es sich zu der Zeit offenbar zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht hat mich zu jeder Gelegenheit zu beleidigen, zu erniedrigen und einfach fertig zu machen. Irgendwann war das Fass so voll, dass ich mir in der Situation einfach nicht anders zu helfen wusste und es hat geklatscht. Der Schreck bei ihm hat gesessen und der Typ hat das danach nie wieder getan. War sicher nicht die eleganteste Methode diesen Konflikt zu lösen, aber in der Situation die einzige, die aufgrund meiner monatelang entstandenen Wut greifbar war. Ich würde jetzt behaupten, dass ich das heute bereue, aber das wäre gelogen. Der Typ hat's in dem Moment einfach verdient.


----------



## pineappletastic (28. März 2022)

Ich finde es maßlos übertrieben wie man die Sache hier aufbauscht. Zugegeben, hier drückt man sich noch vernünftig aus. Wenn man sich die Twitter Leute gibt, muss man sich echt an den Kopf fassen. 

Gewalt sollte nur im äußersten Notfall eingesetzt werden. Klar. Sollte selbstverständlich sein. Aber ich finds sinnlos über Will Smith zu urteilen. Es ist immer einfach, Kommentare aufm Sofa zu schreiben. Niemand war Will Smith. Niemand weiß was in ihm vorging. Person der Öffentlichkeit hin oder her. Er ist auch nur ein Mensch. Menschen machen Fehler. In emotionsgeladenen Situationen sowieso. Das ist keine Rechtfertigung, aber man sollte sich nicht selbst so moralisch überhöhen und so tun als ob man nie Fehler gemacht hat.

Will Smith hat Chris Rock nicht krankenhausreif geschlagen, nicht tot geprügelt, hat ihm auch keine wuchtige Pocher Gedächtnisschelle gegeben. Man kriegt ja manchmal den Eindruck, Will Smith hat wie ein Tier auf Chris Rock eingedroschen. Also mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 

Gewalt ist scheiße und sein Verhalten war maximal unsouverän. Seine Dankesrede war eher so naja. Aber ganz ehrlich, im Konjunktiv kann jeder schreiben, wie er sich in so einer Situation oder auch anderen Situationen verhalten hätte, es ist schlicht egal. Es ist nicht reproduzierbar. 

Wer sich mal näher mit Verhaltensforschung auseinandersetzt, wird merken, dass sogenannte Affekthandlungen durch so viele Faktoren beeinflusst werden. Nicht nur durch aktuelle Faktoren, sondern auch durch Faktoren von vor 24 h, vor einer Woche, einem Monat, einem Jahr usw.. Eine Vereinfachung von komplexen Sachverhalten ist zwar menschlich, aber nicht unbedingt hilfreich, wenns um das Verständnis geht. Man kann in 99 von 100 Fällen immer super gechillt sein, wenn sich einer im Supermarkt vordrängelt oder einem dem Parkplatz wegnimmt. Aber dann ist da eben diese eine Situation, die durch so viele Komponenten beeinflusst wird, die dann eben zur gereizten Reaktion führt und man verbal alles abfeuert oder Leute aus ihren Autos steigen. Verhalten kann sich mit gegebenen Umständen verändern

Ganz ehrlich, wir sitzen alle im Glashaus. Niemand ist perfekt. Niemand kann sich in allen Situationen astrein verhalten. Auch wenn der Mensch sich gerne auf diesem Planet überlegen fühlt, sollte man nicht seine Herkunft vergessen. Wir sind keine Maschinen sondern Tiere. Moralische Standards und Emotionen vertragen sich nicht unbedingt die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Chroom (29. März 2022)

Nebenbei denke Ich mir auch(wenn es denn wirklich nicht inszeniert war), dass er (Sie) mit dieser Aktion einigen den größten Tag Ihrer Schauspielerkarriere  kaputt gemacht hat, denn über die reden heute sicher die wenigsten. Aber er fühlt sich ja von Gott berufen zu beschützen.
Die Faust Gottes


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und es wurde in beiden Fällen dabei ja auch niemand wirklich verletzt.


Eine Ohrfeige kann eine Körperverletzung sein und wäre hierzulande wohl mindestens eine Beleidigung:








						Ist eine Ohrfeige Körperverletzung?
					

Wir erklären, welche Folgen Ohrfeigen strafrechtlich haben, dass sie keine Kavaliersdelikt sind und warum sie in der Erziehung ein absolutes No-Go sind.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de


----------



## andytype (29. März 2022)

btw ... Chris Tucker war in Rush Hour. Ich kann das aber schon verstehen, sehen ja alle gleich aus wa ...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. März 2022)

Ich finde auch dass es hier einige deutlich übertreiben. 
Rock macht nen dummen Witz. Smith sieht wie seine Frau darauf reagiert und klatscht Rock halt eine. Das wars.
Und wenn man manche so reden hört bzw. die Kommentare liest könnte man denken Smith hat Rock brutal zusammengeschlagen. 
Sicher hätte Smith anders reagieren können und das vorallem nicht vor allen Leuten "klären" dürfen aber mir kann doch auch niemand erzählen dass er es einfach ruhig weglächelt wenn jemand seine Frau beleidigt. 
Da spielt es doch auch überhaupt keine Rolle ob es um Personen geht die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen oder nicht. Auch hat das überhaupt nichts mit stärke oder härte zeigen zu tun. Das war einfach eine Kurzschlusshandlung die sicher jedem passieren kann. Ich denke weder Smith noch Rock sind mit der Situation im Nachhinein glücklich und wissen dass sie beide eine Grenze überschritten haben. Da muss man das doch nicht größer machen als es ist.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. März 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Okay okay, ich habs verstanden, du bist ein ganz, ganz Harter.


Na sicher doch.
Wenn ich das ganze Gewäsch hier lese…was für eine verweichlichte Welt das geworden ist.


----------



## wannenpumpe (29. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wer die Hand hebt, dem ist an dem Punkt das Hirn ausgegangen. Meine Beobachtung und Standpunkt.
> Selbstverteidigung ist die _einzige_ Rechtfertigung für Gewalt.
> 
> Wenn es ein Scherz war, dann ein sehr schlechter. Und wenn nicht, hat Smith bei mir umso mehr Respekt verloren. Wer sich für ein öffentliches Leben entscheidet muss auch weglachen können, dass nicht alle einem huldigen.



Sagen Moderatoren, bei denen der Finger am Zensurknopf schneller juckt als Will seine Hand heben kann :=

Wer in deutschen Foren nicht dem gängigen Narrativ huldigt, hat doch bei euch woken Hardboys eh schon verloren 

Was gibts da also noch zu diskutieren? Du hast doch stellvertretend für PCGames den Tarif schon durchgegeben? Die Meinungen sind gemacht, das Narrativ steht.

Und vor allem : Was hat das nun genau mit "Spiele" zu tun?

Bringt lieber mal was über Linux Gaming anstatt über Dinge, die von Negativität gezeichnet und deren Meinungen eh schon gemacht sind.


----------



## Nevrion (29. März 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Gewalt ist Gewalt. Es gibt unterschiedliche Arten von Gewalt, aber die werden nicht in "echte" und "unechte" Gewalt unterschieden. Rock hat die Ohrfeige ja ziemlich gut weg gesteckt und war lediglich irritiert. Je nach Mensch hätte eine simple Ohrfeige (Achtung, Übertreibung!) auch n Vietnamflashback auslösen können. Daher ist es ziemlich schwierig bis unmöglich, von "echter" Gewalt zu reden.


Nein, in dem du eine Ohrfeige deswegen zu Gewalt machst, weil sie beinhaltet, dass Person A Person B unsanft berührt, hebst du die sie nicht von echter Gewalt ab, die dazu geführt hätte, dass Chris verletzt worden wäre. Damit ist für dich die Ohrfeige genauso schlimm wie jemanden den Arm zu brechen. Das ist mir zu pauschal und undifferenziert. Ein Klapps auf den Hinterkopf ist auch nicht dasselbe wie jemanden mit der Faust ins Gesicht zu schlagen, auch wenn beides Formen von Gewalt sind. Dass auf die selbe Stufe zu stellen ist falsch.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> An der Stelle frag ich doch mal ernsthaft: Was wäre es denn, wenn statt Smith vlt. Jennifer Lawrence (oder jede andere x-beliebige Schauspielerin) da gestanden und ihm eine geballert hätte? Hättest du auch gesagt, dass sie nur die Ehre ihrer Familie verteidigt oder hättest du dir eher gedacht, dass sie es übertreibt und ggf. sogar hysterisch wäre? Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass du da zumindest nicht von "stark" oder "hart" reden würdest.


Ja, meine Aussage hätte sich nicht geändert, egal welches Geschlecht die Person auf der Bühne gehabt hätte oder Will Smith. Auch eine Frau hat Ehrgefühl, und wenn man sie oder Mitglieder ihrer Familie diffamiert, halte ich es für eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion, dass sie demjenigen zumindest eine scheuert.
Das es nicht die beste Reaktion ist, hatte ich ja bereits gesagt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan davon auf Beleidigungen und Provokationen mit Gewalt zu reagieren, daher finde ich auch nicht gut, was Will Smith da getan hat.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite muss ich aber auch sagen: Wer Leute beleidigt oder provziert und damit sein Geld und seinen Ruhm verdient, der muss auch damit rechnen, dass er damit so sehr aneckt, dass jemand kurzfristig die Nerven verliert und eben zuschlägt.
> 
> ...


Könnte glatt aus meinem Leben zu Schulzeiten stammen. 

Es ist in der Tat so, manchmal muss eine solche Reaktion folgen wenn dein Gegenüber nicht davon ablässt dich immer und immer wieder zu tyrannisieren. Bei gewissen Menschen
kommt man mit "Vernunft" nicht weiter.

Aber um nochmal auf den Eklat zurück zu kommen:
Chris Rock hat es auch gewissermaßen herausgefordert, denn Scherze mit Krankheiten von Kollegen sind mehr als nur geschmacklos. Wohin soll das noch führen? Kommen demnächst Jokes über Krebs? Aids? Parkinson? Und dann noch die große Bühne dafür nutzen? 

Wer darüber ernsthaft lachen kann sollte sich mal selbst und sein Schamgefühl hinterfragen.


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2022)

wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Sagen Moderatoren, bei denen der Finger am Zensurknopf schneller juckt als Will seine Hand heben kann :=
> 
> Wer in deutschen Foren nicht dem gängigen Narrativ huldigt, hat doch bei euch woken Hardboys eh schon verloren
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen vom abstrusen Vergleich von Tätlichkeit (Ohrfeige) und Verbaldisziplin (Moderation): Zensur und Hausrecht sind nicht dasselbe. Das Recht zur freien Meinungsäusserung ist weder ein Recht auf Publikum, noch ein Recht die eigene Meinung in irgendeinem privat ( = nicht staatlich) geführten Forum kundtun zu dürfen.

Was Russland macht, ist Zensur.
Was die PCG-Moderatoren machen, ist die Durchsetzung des Hausrechts. Wenn Du etwas gegen das Hausrecht hast, dann müsstest Du das nächste mal wenn die Zeugen Jehovas an Deiner Tür klingeln die Leutchen reinlassen, damit sie Deine Interpretation der freien Meinungsäusserung leben können.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Sicher hätte Smith anders reagieren können und das vorallem nicht vor allen Leuten "klären" dürfen aber mir kann doch auch niemand erzählen dass er es einfach ruhig weglächelt wenn jemand seine Frau beleidigt.


1. "Klärung" als Euphemismus für potentielle Körperverletzung  

2. Wenn man es auf rein kommunikativer Ebene betrachtet, hat vor diesem Publikum eine Schmähung stattgefunden, also wäre es auch sinnvoll, diese vor diesem Publikum zu klären. 
(Kein Euphemismus, da eine Klärung OHNE jeglische Gewalt gemeint ist)

3. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, das ohne Gewalt zu tun. Selbst ein stilles Aufstehen und die Veranstaltung verlassen hätte ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt, daß hier eine Grenze überschritten wurde. 

4. SO bleibt allerdings immer ein "kann sich nicht beherrschen" zurück. Tja.


----------



## wannenpumpe (29. März 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom abstrusen Vergleich von Tätlichkeit (Ohrfeige) und Verbaldisziplin (Moderation): Zensur und Hausrecht sind nicht dasselbe. Das Recht zur freien Meinungsäusserung ist weder ein Recht auf Publikum, noch ein Recht die eigene Meinung in irgendeinem privat ( = nicht staatlich) geführten Forum kundtun zu dürfen.
> 
> Was Russland macht, ist Zensur.
> Was die PCG-Moderatoren machen, ist die Durchsetzung des Hausrechts. Wenn Du etwas gegen das Hausrecht hast, dann müsstest Du das nächste mal wenn die Zeugen Jehovas an Deiner Tür klingeln die Leutchen reinlassen, damit sie Deine Interpretation der freien Meinungsäusserung leben können.


Ja genau, das Totschlagargument "Hausrecht".

Dann verweis doch nächstes Mal die Steuerbehörde auf dein "Hausrecht", wenn sie an deine Tür klopft? Oder irgendeine Betreibungsbehörde mit Verweis auf dein "Hausrecht". 

Genausogut könnte ich dich ebenfalls darauf hinweisen, dass auch ich dich nicht um deine Meinung gefragt habe und doch hast auch du ungefragt deinen Senf hier reingeschrieben.

Das ist ein öffentliches Forum, kein privates. Es ist offen zugänglich, daher öffentlich. Das hat mit statlich nichts zu tun.

Sonst keine anderen Argumente mich anzukeiffen? Willst jetzt einen "Goodguy Batch" von PC Games oder nen Schulterklopfer?

Aber gut bist du für die Moderatoren in die Bresche gesprungen, woker Hardboy


----------



## LOX-TT (29. März 2022)

wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Ja genau, das Totschlagargument "Hausrecht".
> 
> Dann verweis doch nächstes Mal die Steuerbehörde auf dein "Hausrecht", wenn sie an deine Tür klopft? Oder irgendeine Betreibungsbehörde?
> 
> Genausogut könnte ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass auch ich dich nicht um deine Meinung gefragt habe.


1. Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich

2. Frullo braucht nicht deine Einwilligung oder Erlaubnis um auf deinen Beitrag zu antworten zu dürfen.

3. Wenn du mit dem Hausrecht nicht einverstanden bist, steht es dir jederzeit frei ne neue Community zu suchen, aber nur so als Hinweis, auch dort wirst du ziemlich sicher ein Hausrecht haben


----------



## wannenpumpe (29. März 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 1. Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich
> 
> 2. Frullo braucht nicht deine Einwilligung oder Erlaubnis um auf deinen Beitrag zu antworten zu dürfen.
> 
> 3. Wenn du mit dem Hausrecht nicht einverstanden bist, steht es dir jederzeit frei ne neue Community zu suchen, aber nur so als Hinweis, auch dort wirst du ziemlich sicher ein Hausrecht haben


Hab ich denn gegen das Hausrecht verstossen? Glaube nicht, oder?

Genausogut brauch ich auch keine Einwilligung. Na siehe aber auch..

Werde ich jetzt gesperrt? Juckts schon in den Fingern?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. März 2022)

wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Hab ich denn gegen das Hausrecht verstossen? Glaube nicht, oder?
> 
> Genausogut brauch ich auch keine Einwilligung. Na siehe aber auch..
> 
> Werde ich jetzt gesperrt? Juckts schon in den Fingern?


Musst es ja nicht drauf anlegen. ^^


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. März 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> 4. SO bleibt allerdings immer ein "kann sich nicht beherrschen" zurück. Tja.


Ach was…nee, nicht nur.
Na gut, bei manchen ist das vielleicht so und es bleibt zurück.
Es ist auch der Typ, der mal Klartext im übertragenen Sinne gesprochen hat.
Gefällt mir sehr.

Ich kann die moralische Entrüstung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
In jedem Kindergarten geht es rauer und grober zur Sache. Was diese Ohrfeige jetzt alles sein soll, du liebe Güte.
Die halbe Welt ist traumatisiert und braucht psychologische Hilfe.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. März 2022)

wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Hab ich denn gegen das Hausrecht verstossen? Glaube nicht, oder?
> 
> Genausogut brauch ich auch keine Einwilligung. Na siehe aber auch..
> 
> Werde ich jetzt gesperrt? Juckts schon in den Fingern?


Zu 1.) Hat das einer behauptet?

Zu 2.) siehe oben

Zu 3.) Warum sollte es?


----------



## wannenpumpe (29. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Musst es ja nicht drauf anlegen. ^^


Finde das ganze Thema negativ und würde einen Linux Artikel wirklich begrüssen. Das darf wohl gesagt werden.

Lutris, dxvk, Mangohud, libstrangle, gamemode, FSR Linux Installation usw. 

Themen gibts genug.


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2022)

wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Ja genau, das Totschlagargument "Hausrecht".



Das ist kein Totschlagargument. Das sind Fakten mit denen Du augenscheinlich nicht klar kommst.



wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Dann verweis doch nächstes Mal die Steuerbehörde auf dein "Hausrecht", wenn sie an deine Tür klopft? Oder irgendeine Betreibungsbehörde mit Verweis auf dein "Hausrecht".



Was hat das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun? Weder die Steuerbehörde noch eine sonstige Betreibungsbehörde klopfen an meine Tür, um mir ihre Meinung kundzutun.



wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Genausogut könnte ich dich ebenfalls darauf hinweisen, dass auch ich dich nicht um deine Meinung gefragt habe und doch hast auch du ungefragt deinen Senf hier reingeschrieben.



Äh, ja - weil ich dies nach geltendem Hausrecht darf. Dürfte ich das nicht, würde mein Posting schnurstracks gelöscht werden...



wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Das ist ein öffentliches Forum, kein privates. Es ist offen zugänglich, daher öffentlich. Das hat mit statlich nichts zu tun.



Du verwechselst öffentlich zugänglich mit öffentlichem Grund ( = gehört der Allgemeinheit, dem Staat, Gemeinde, uswusf.). Kleines Beispiel gefällig? Du darfst in praktisch jeder Bank in den öffentlich zugänglichen Wartebereich - der gehört aber der Bank. Wenn Du dann beispielsweise da drin mit einem Schild rumlaufen würdest auf dem steht "Alle Macht dem Volke! Gebt das Geld der Banken den armen Leuten!" dann dürfte Dich ein Sicherheitsangestellter der Bank freundlich aber bestimmt zum Ausgang geleiten - und die Bank dürfte Dir sogar Hausverbot erteilen...

Du dürftest dann aber immer noch mit dem gleichen Schild vor der Bank auf öffentlichem Grund rumlaufen.



wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Sonst keine anderen Argumente mich anzukeiffen? Willst jetzt einen "Goodguy Batch" von PC Games oder nen Schulterklopfer?
> 
> Aber gut bist du für die Moderatoren in die Bresche gesprungen, woker Hardboy



Du brauchst nicht persönlich zu werden, aber wenn Dich meine Motivation tatsächlich interessieren sollte: Ich habe festgestellt, dass viele Leute eine komplett falsche Vorstellung von Zensur bzw. freie Meinungsäusserung haben. Da ich nach dem Prinzip lebe "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" gehe ich zuerst mal davon aus, dass es sich dabei schlicht um Ignoranz handelt - man kann ja nicht immer alles wissen. Das andere wäre ja dann Böswilligkeit, weil man  etwas behauptet, von dem man weiss das es nicht stimmt.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Nein, in dem du eine Ohrfeige deswegen zu Gewalt machst, weil sie beinhaltet, dass Person A Person B unsanft berührt, hebst du die sie nicht von echter Gewalt ab, die dazu geführt hätte, dass Chris verletzt worden wäre. Damit ist für dich die Ohrfeige genauso schlimm wie jemanden den Arm zu brechen. Das ist mir zu pauschal und undifferenziert. Ein Klapps auf den Hinterkopf ist auch nicht dasselbe wie jemanden mit der Faust ins Gesicht zu schlagen, auch wenn beides Formen von Gewalt sind. Dass auf die selbe Stufe zu stellen ist falsch.


Ich stelle das nicht auf die selbe Stufe. Ich sage lediglich, dass nicht zwischen "echter" Gewalt und (was ja die logische Schlussfolgerung wäre) "unechter" Gewalt unterschieden wird. Auch sage ich, dass es unterschiedliche Formen der Gewalt gibt. 

Nicht eine einzige Definition des Begriffes unterscheidet zwischen der Schwere oder zwischen "echter" oder "unechter" Gewalt. Der ausschlaggebende Punkt für die Definitionen von Gewalt ist nicht zwingend der Schaden, sondern der Gebrauch von Kraft oder Macht, um eine Veränderung zu erwirken ODER jemanden zu schädigen. Letzteres kann, aber muss nicht. Erst danach kommt die Unterscheidung zwischen der Schwere oder Art. 

Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass eine Ohrfeige selbstverständlich eine Gewalteinwirkung ist. In diesem Fall aber nicht mit dem Ziel der Schädigung, sondern mit dem Ziel, dass Rock einfach mal das Maul hält und sich besinnt. 



Nevrion schrieb:


> Ja, meine Aussage hätte sich nicht geändert, egal welches Geschlecht die Person auf der Bühne gehabt hätte oder Will Smith. Auch eine Frau hat Ehrgefühl, und wenn man sie oder Mitglieder ihrer Familie diffamiert, halte ich es für eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion, dass sie demjenigen zumindest eine scheuert.
> Das es nicht die beste Reaktion ist, hatte ich ja bereits gesagt.


Ich kann das zwar nicht ganz glauben, aber gut. Ich nehme das jetzt so hin. Aber die Sinnhaftigkeit des Einwurfs bzgl. des Rollenbildes stelle ich trotzdem infrage. Vor allem wenn du sagst, dass du das gleiche ja bei einer Frau auch gesagt hättest.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich kann die moralische Entrüstung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> In jedem Kindergarten geht es rauer und grober zur Sache. Was diese Ohrfeige jetzt alles sein soll, du liebe Güte.
> Die halbe Welt ist traumatisiert und braucht psychologische Hilfe.


Was ist denn das für ein Argument?
Da wird auch noch in die Hosen gemacht und man muss sich an den Händen halten um über die Strasse zu gehen.
Man(n) sollte sich dann schon ein wenig weiterentwickeln zwischen dem Kindergarten und einem Oscargewinner.

Nein es ist niemand traumatisiert wegen dem Ausraster von Smith.
Aber man soll das auch nicht als toll und cool darstellen, eben, weil das dann für junge Erwachsene, welche sowas als Vorbild nehmen, als Gratisfahrschein nehmen können.
"HE, der hat mich falsch angeschaut: Ich fühle mich beleidigt. Also erst mal auf ihn zugehen und ne Watsche ins Gesicht."


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. März 2022)

wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Finde das ganze Thema negativ und würde einen Linux Artikel wirklich begrüssen. Das darf wohl gesagt werden.
> 
> Lutris, dxvk, Mangohud, libstrangle, gamemode, FSR Linux Installation usw.
> 
> Themen gibts genug.


Na sicher gibt es viele Themen.
Aber Boulevard ist halt auch dabei und meist ein Garant für Klicks und hitzige Debatten.


----------



## Chemenu (29. März 2022)

Ein Thema zu Linux Gaming würde hier vermutlich 13 Klicks und 1 Kommentar auslösen. Geht's um gendern oder eine Tätlichkeit bei der Oskarverleihung explodiert das Forum.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber man soll das auch nicht als toll und cool darstellen, eben, weil das dann für junge Erwachsene, welche sowas als Vorbild nehmen, als Gratisfahrschein nehmen können.
> "HE, der hat mich falsch angeschaut: Ich fühle mich beleidigt. Also erst mal auf ihn zugehen und ne Watsche ins Gesicht."


Wer sich als junger Erwachsener davon animiert oder ermutigt fühlt, hat sich dann aber auch über die Kita hinaus nicht weiterentwickelt und wendet dieses Mittel ganz unabhängig davon an.
Es war auch kein Argument, sondern meine Meinung. Die überlassen wir doch am liebsten auch mir.


----------



## ChipOO7 (29. März 2022)

Hallo Herr Linken. Ich glaube Ihnen ist da ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Chris Rock war nie in den Rush Hour Filmen zu sehen. Das war ein anderer Chris, mit dem Nachnamen Tucker. Den Herrn Rock könnten Sie besser zum Film Beverly Hills Cop einordnen.


----------



## lokokokode (29. März 2022)

Ach komm, nun mach es ihm nicht so schwer. Offenbar kann er bei Farbigen die Gesichter nicht so richtig zuordnen. Wie in USA, Hauptsache jmd haben, den man für ein Verbrechen wegsperren kann 

Außerdem möchte ich Eddie Murphy reinbringen. Wenn nämlich Chris Rock bei Beverly Hills Cop dabei war, hat Eddie genauso auch bei Rush Hour mitgespielt


----------



## LOX-TT (29. März 2022)

wannenpumpe schrieb:


> Finde das ganze Thema negativ und würde einen Linux Artikel wirklich begrüssen. Das darf wohl gesagt werden.
> 
> Lutris, dxvk, Mangohud, libstrangle, gamemode, FSR Linux Installation usw.
> 
> Themen gibts genug.


Der Wunsch sei dir gegönnt, dafür gibts diesen Thread hier -》https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/fe...ungen-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de.9408253/

Danach fragen kann man aber auch normal, dazu muss man nicht erstmal ne hitzige Debatte ums Hausrecht lostreten oder gar mit Begrifflichkeiten wie "woke Hardboys" umsich schmeißen.


----------



## michinebel (29. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nein es ist niemand traumatisiert wegen dem Ausraster von Smith.
> Aber man soll das auch nicht als toll und cool darstellen, eben, weil das dann für junge Erwachsene, welche sowas als Vorbild nehmen, als Gratisfahrschein nehmen können.
> "HE, der hat mich falsch angeschaut: Ich fühle mich beleidigt. Also erst mal auf ihn zugehen und ne Watsche ins Gesicht."


Jetzt übertreib mal nicht eine Ohrfeige bei den Oscars als Freifahrtschein für Gewalt nehmen?
Da kann man auch gleich jeden Actionfilm, Krimi oder sonst was als Freifahrtschein nehmen, es ist ja nicht so als ob es solche Gewalt im Sinne "Der hat mich Schief angeschaut dem klatsch ich eine" nicht gibt auch ganz ohne Will Smiths Ohrfeige, meist haben solche aber eher zu viele Ohrfeigen im eigenen Leben abbekommen.
Da könnten wir auch gleich wieder mit der "Killerspiel" Debatte anfangen ob gezeigte Gewalt, echte Gewalt fördert.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Selbstverteidigung ist die _einzige_ Rechtfertigung für Gewalt.



korrekt. allerdings ist tatsächlich auch der inzwischen ziemlich altertümlich daherkommende begriff der "ehre" ein schützenswertes rechtsgut und kann, wie ich finde zu recht, durchaus auch mal tätliche notwehrmaßnahmen rechtfertigen. nur müssen dafür einige voraussetzungen erfüllt sein. um herauszufinden, welche das sind, müssen wir uns auch nicht mit juristischem fachchinesisch beschäftigen, dafür genügt in aller regel der gesunde menschenverstand. oder sollte es jedenfalls.

beispiel aus dem (möglichen) alltag: wer eine frau als "dumme hure" oder schlimmeres bezeichnet, darf und muss nicht nur mit einer verbalen entgegnung rechnen. wie sollte die auch aussehen?

bei will smith war das natürlich ganz anders gelagert. und das scheinen hier einige ganz offensichtlich bedauernswerterweise nicht zu kapieren (wollen). warum werde ich jetzt nicht nochmal erklären, wer das nicht versteht, dem fehlt es ganz offensichtlich an eben jenem menschenverstand und steht auf rein ego- und hormon-gesteuerte gewaltausbrüche.🤷‍♂️



Loosa schrieb:


> Enttäuschendes Macho-Gehabe. Ich denke, seine Frau hätte den Verbalangriff selbst besser verteidigen können.



so isses.
peinliches macho-gehabe. alleine sein abgang von der bühne...meine fresse. wie ein testosteron-strotzender halbstarker.

aber immerhin hat er es inzwischen selbst eingesehen, oder tut wenigstens so.


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

Interessant, wie die Meinungen allein durch Unwissenheit einiger hier sehr weit auseinander driften. Dabei sollte es doch gerade in Deutschland Standard sein, sich mit der Gesetzeslage auszukennen, denn wie sagt man: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht."

Übrigens, Lehrer oder Erzieher dürfen gegenüber Kindern/Schülern auch keine Gewalt ausüben, was hier viele nicht wissen, es ist nicht nur von körperlicher Gewalt die rede, sondern auch von psychischer Gewalt.

Was Will da in dieser shop getan hat ist unverzeihlich, gerade er sollte es doch als öffentliche Person  genau verstehen, welche Auswirkungen solch Fehlverhalten haben wird.


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> korrekt. allerdings ist tatsächlich auch der inzwischen ziemlich altertümlich daherkommende begriff der "ehre" ein schützenswertes rechtsgut und kann, wie ich finde zu recht, durchaus auch mal tätliche notwehrmaßnahmen rechtfertigen. nur müssen dafür einige voraussetzungen erfüllt sein. um herauszufinden, welche das sind, müssen wir uns auch nicht mit juristischem fachchinesisch beschäftigen, dafür genügt in aller regel der gesunde menschenverstand. oder sollte es jedenfalls.
> 
> beispiel aus dem (möglichen) alltag: *wer eine frau als "dumme hure" oder schlimmeres bezeichnet, darf und muss nicht nur mit einer verbalen entgegnung rechnen. wie sollte die auch aussehen?*



Das ist falsch.
Natürlich sollte man mit einer Reaktion rechnen, gerechtfertigt wäre hier eine Gewalteinwirkung allerdings NICHT.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> Natürlich sollte man mit einer Reaktion rechnen, gerechtfertigt wäre hier eine Gewalteinwirkung allerdings NICHT.



nein, das ist nicht falsch.

edit:
ich gebe zu, dass das mitunter sehr schwer zu beurteilen ist, aber vom prinzip her, ist es nicht _falsch_.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2022)

michinebel schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht eine Ohrfeige bei den Oscars als Freifahrtschein für Gewalt nehmen?
> Da kann man auch gleich jeden Actionfilm, Krimi oder sonst was als Freifahrtschein nehmen, es ist ja nicht so als ob es solche Gewalt im Sinne "Der hat mich Schief angeschaut dem klatsch ich eine" nicht gibt auch ganz ohne Will Smiths Ohrfeige, meist haben solche aber eher zu viele Ohrfeigen im eigenen Leben abbekommen.
> Da könnten wir auch gleich wieder mit der "Killerspiel" Debatte anfangen ob gezeigte Gewalt, echte Gewalt fördert.


Nein, denn auch hier wieder:
Geistig gesunde, erwachsene Menschen können zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden.
Darum gibts ja auf eine Alterseinstufung bei Filmen, Games etc.

Hier hat eine reale Person, welche sich gerne als Vorbild ausgibt, einer anderen eine körperliche Gewalt angetan
(hab immer noch nirgends gelesen, ab wann e denn schlimm ist und bis wann es noch ok ist...trotz mehrfachem Nachfragen von verschiedenen Usern).


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, das ist nicht falsch.
> 
> edit:
> ich gebe zu, dass das mitunter sehr schwer zu beurteilen ist, aber vom prinzip her, ist es nicht _falsch_.


Dann hast du da bestimmt eine Quelle aus dem BGB/STBG zur Hand.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Dann hast du da bestimmt eine Quelle aus dem BGB/STBG zur Hand.



wozu konkret? das notwehrrecht erfasst alle individualrechtsgüter, dazu zählt auch die "persönliche ehre".


----------



## michinebel (29. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nein, denn auch hier wieder:
> Geistig gesunde, erwachsene Menschen können zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden.
> Darum gibts ja auf eine Alterseinstufung bei Filmen, Games etc.
> 
> ...


Also meinst du ein geistig gesunder erwachsener Mensch könnte sich durch Will Smiths Ohrfeige zur Ausübung von Gewalt animiert fühlen? 
Tut mir Leid wer durch sowas Gewalt an anderen ausübt ist genauso wenig geistig gesund wie jemand der dies wegen Actionfilme oder "Killerspiele" macht.

Ich glaub keiner hat gesagt das die Ohfeige OK ist, Nachvollziebar ja, aber nicht OK. Man sollte aber auch nicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen, es war eine genau eine Ohrfeige.


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wozu konkret? das notwehrrecht erfasst alle individualrechtsgüter, dazu zählt auch die "persönliche ehre".


Mit einer Körperverletzung auf eine Beleidigung zu reagieren ist schlicht falsch. Natürlich könnte man dies machen, dennoch gibt es danach eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung und diese wird durchgehen.
Rechtlich gesehen ist eine Beleidigung nun mal KEIN unmittelbarer oder gar gefährlicher Angriff, den man mittels Notwehr abwehren könnte.
Das geeignetste Mittel bei einer Beleidigung ist dem Gegenüber mit einer Klage zu drohen oder schlicht wegzugehen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen ist eine Beleidigung nun mal KEIN unmittelbarer oder gar gefährlicher Angriff, den man mittels Notwehr abwehren könnte.



die unmittelbarkeit kann ein problem sein, das ist richtig. prinzipiell ist eine beleidigung, oder wohl eher ein schwall an noch anhaltenden beleidigungen, sehr wohl ein angriff auf geschützte rechtsgüter, gegen den - zum 3. mal jetzt - man sich ggf (in engen grenzen natürlich) auch körperlich erwehren darf. noch ein weiteres mal werd ich das nicht schreiben. kannst mir jetzt glauben oder nicht. 🤷‍♂️



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Das geeignetste Mittel bei einer Beleidigung ist dem Gegenüber mit einer Klage zu drohen oder schlicht wegzugehen.



seh ich genauso. ist aber konkret an der stelle nicht das thema.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber immerhin hat er es inzwischen selbst eingesehen, oder tut wenigstens so.


Vielleicht hat sogar seine Frau dies angestoßen. Ich wette ihr war der Schlag auf der Bühne peinlicher als der Spruch von Rock.


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die unmittelbarkeit kann ein problem sein, das ist richtig. prinzipiell ist eine beleidigung, oder wohl eher ein schwall an noch anhaltenden beleidigungen, sehr wohl ein angriff auf geschützte rechtsgüter, gegen den - zum 3. mal jetzt - man sich ggf (in engen grenzen natürlich) auch körperlich erwehren darf. noch ein weiteres mal werd ich das nicht schreiben. kannst mir jetzt glauben oder nicht. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> seh ich genauso. ist aber konkret an der stelle nicht das thema.






Bonkic schrieb:


> beispiel aus dem (möglichen) alltag:* wer eine frau als "dumme hure" oder schlimmeres bezeichnet*, darf und muss nicht nur mit einer verbalen entgegnung rechnen. wie sollte die auch aussehen?



Hier war bei deinem Beispiel keine andauernde Beleidigung aufgeführt, sondern eine einmalige Beleidigung und die ist rechtlich nun mal nicht mit einer KV zu rechtfertigen, da der verbale Angriff nach dieser Beleidigung schon beendet ist. Da muss ich deine Meinung nicht glauben, denn rechtlich gesehen liegst du nun mal falsch. Es gibt durchaus extreme Situationen die eine Schelle rechtfertigen könnten, aber nicht in deinem fall und auch nicht im Fall von WillSmith.

Also bitte, höre auf hier falsche Behauptungen aufzustellen.


----------



## miraculina (29. März 2022)

Wenn ich hier schon Notwehr lese bei einer OHRFEIGE, omfg. Das nächste Mal wenn mir ein Kerl an den Arsch fasst in der Bar, mich bei einer Abweisung beleidigt oder sonstiges, dann lächle ich einfach zurück. Will ja nicht sein Recht auf körperliche UND geistige Unversehrtheit gefährden.
Arschgrabschen ist bestimmt nach StG, oder welcher Paragraph auch immer die Richtlinien für Backpfeifen regelt, kein Grund für eine Ohrfeige. Genauso wie das Ausschütten meines Getränks auf das Oberteil des A****lochs.

Aber hey, Rechtssystem > ANGEMESSENE Gewalt um Leuten Erziehung näher zu bringen, die sie beim Heranwachsen wohl verpasst haben (:


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

miraculina schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schon Notwehr lese bei einer OHRFEIGE, omfg. Das nächste Mal wenn mir ein Kerl an den Arsch fasst in der Bar, mich bei einer Abweisung beleidigt oder sonstiges, dann lächle ich einfach zurück. Will ja nicht sein Recht auf körperliche UND geistige Unversehrtheit gefährden.
> Arschgrabschen ist bestimmt nach StG, oder welcher Paragraph auch immer die Richtlinien für Backpfeifen regelt, kein Grund für eine Ohrfeige. Genauso wie das Ausschütten meines Getränks auf das Oberteil des A****lochs.
> 
> Aber hey, Rechtssystem > ANGEMESSENE Gewalt um Leuten Erziehung näher zu bringen, die sie beim Heranwachsen wohl verpasst haben (:



Es geht nicht um Notwehr bei einer Ohrfeige, die eine Körperverletzung darstellt, sondern um Notwehr bei einer Beleidigung, die einmalig ausgesprochen wurde!


----------



## michinebel (29. März 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Notwehr bei einer Ohrfeige, die eine Körperverletzung darstellt, sondern um Notwehr bei einer Beleidigung, die einmalig ausgesprochen wurde!


Lies doch nochmal ihren Text, dort steht das sie mit einer Ohrfeige antwortet wenn ihr jemand an der Arsch fasst oder bei einer Abfuhr sie beleidigt.

Ich frage mich ob wir diese Diskussion auch führen würden wenn statt Will Jada nach vorne gegangen wäre und Chris Rock eine geklebt hätte.


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2022)

miraculina schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schon Notwehr lese bei einer OHRFEIGE, omfg. Das nächste Mal wenn mir ein Kerl an den Arsch fasst in der Bar, mich bei einer Abweisung beleidigt oder sonstiges, dann lächle ich einfach zurück. Will ja nicht sein Recht auf körperliche UND geistige Unversehrtheit gefährden.
> Arschgrabschen ist bestimmt nach StG, oder welcher Paragraph auch immer die Richtlinien für Backpfeifen regelt, kein Grund für eine Ohrfeige. Genauso wie das Ausschütten meines Getränks auf das Oberteil des A****lochs.
> 
> Aber hey, Rechtssystem > ANGEMESSENE Gewalt um Leuten Erziehung näher zu bringen, die sie beim Heranwachsen wohl verpasst haben (:


Begrapschen ist sexuelle Gewalt, also eine Tätlichkeit - da dürfte die Ohrfeige durchaus als Notwehr gelten. Bei einer Beleidigung nicht.


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

michinebel schrieb:


> Lies doch nochmal ihren Text, dort steht das sie mit einer Ohrfeige antwortet wenn ihr jemand an der Arsch fasst oder bei einer Abfuhr sie beleidigt.


Ernsthaft? Vielleicht nutzen wir Punkt und Komma und lesen nochmal richtig.



miraculina schrieb:


> *Wenn ich hier schon Notwehr lese bei einer OHRFEIGE, omfg.*
> 
> *Das nächste Mal wenn* mir ein Kerl an den Arsch fasst in der Bar, mich bei einer Abweisung beleidigt oder sonstiges, dann lächle ich einfach zurück. Will ja nicht sein Recht auf körperliche UND geistige Unversehrtheit gefährden.
> Arschgrabschen ist bestimmt nach StG, oder welcher Paragraph auch immer die Richtlinien für Backpfeifen regelt, kein Grund für eine Ohrfeige. Genauso wie das Ausschütten meines Getränks auf das Oberteil des A****lochs.
> ...



So im ersten Satz, ist die Aussage, dass sie von Notwehr liest bei einer Ohrfeige.
Der zweite Satz bezieht sich laut Satzgefüge und Wortwahl auf ein anderes Szenario, also "beim nächsten mal, wenn..." Da kommt nun also das Begrabschen *als weiteres Szenario* dazu.


----------



## miraculina (29. März 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Notwehr bei einer Ohrfeige, die eine Körperverletzung darstellt, sondern um Notwehr bei einer Beleidigung, die einmalig ausgesprochen wurde!


Das war von mir falsch ausgedrückt, es ging mir dabei um die Reaktion auf eine Beleidigung, dass man sofort nach Notwehr ächzt oder sonstigen Fachwörtern aus dem Rechtsystem. Hier geht es rein um eine gerechtfertigte Reaktion auf eine asoziale Aktion. Denn unabhängig davon wie oft beleidigt wurde oder was auch noch anderes getan wurde, das asozial ist.  Dämliches Verhalten verdient Bestrafung. 
Bei Beleidigungen bin ich ziemlich resistent, aber anfassen und es scheppert hinter den Ohren! Alternativ könnte man solchen Menschen auch gerne den Unterarm brechen, aber eine Erziehungsschelle ist immer ein passender Anfang. Höhere Verletzungsgrade sind inklusive, wenn ein Typ dann von sich aus auf "Ey ***, mir klatscht keine eine!" Modus schaltet und den Club oder die Bar zum Ring umgestalten möchte.
Da warte ich auf keine Rechtssprechung oder rufe kurz meinen Anwalt für ein Beratungsgespräch an - was beides zwischen 23:00 und 05:00 Uhr Morgens ohnehin eine Herausforderung sein könnte.

Ich meine mal ehrlich, der Typ macht Witze über die Krankheit der Frau. ALLE WELT schaut LIVE dabei zu, das Publikum gibt ihm schon zu wissen dass der Witz scheiße war und der Typ zieht sich immer noch daran hoch. Und anstatt zu de-eskalieren, schaltet der auf BE COOL Mode Level 2 als der Ehemann auf die Bühne tritt.
Ich falle echt vom Pferd wenn ich lese dass der Spacko das Opfer ist und zu allem Überfluss noch nicht mal ein Statement seinerseits veröffentlicht wurde mit einer Entschuldigung bei der Frau 
Für mich hat Will Smith in unter 5 Sekunden erreicht, was die Erziehung vieler Menschen den letzten Generationen verpennt hat zu vermitteln: "Benimmst Du Dich wie ein Arsch, spürst Du die Konsequenzen!". Live zu sehen im TV und für alle zugänglich. So geht effizientes eLearning für Softskills!


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2022)

michinebel schrieb:


> Also meinst du ein geistig gesunder erwachsener Mensch könnte sich durch Will Smiths Ohrfeige zur Ausübung von Gewalt animiert fühlen?
> Tut mir Leid wer durch sowas Gewalt an anderen ausübt ist genauso wenig geistig gesund wie jemand der dies wegen Actionfilme oder "Killerspiele" macht.


Der ach so coole Will Smith schlägt jemanden. Das kann bei Jugendlichen durchaus dazu führen, dass man das nachahmt. Und das scheinen ja auch hier ein paar zu befürworten. So bissl Selbstjustiz.

Ein ähnliches Problem, mit der Nachahmung gibts, bzw gabs ja mit den Gangsterrappern. 
Wenn man als Vorbild so agiert..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der ach so coole Will Smith schlägt jemanden. Das kann bei Jugendlichen durchaus dazu führen, dass man das nachahmt. Und das scheinen ja auch hier ein paar zu befürworten. So bissl Selbstjustiz.
> Ein ähnliches Problem gibts, bzw gabs ja mit den Gangsterrappern.
> Wenn man als Vorbild so agiert..


Die Show hat die zweitniedrigste Quote ihrer Geschichte eingefahren. SO viele Jugendliche werden es wohl nicht gesehen haben...


----------



## Coolio (29. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Show hat die zweitniedrigste Quote ihrer Geschichte eingefahren. SO viele Jugendliche werden es wohl nicht gesehen haben...



Spätestens nachdem es gefühlt 100 Posts dazu auf 9gag gab schon...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2022)

Coolio schrieb:


> Spätestens nachdem es gefühlt 100 Posts dazu auf 9gag gab schon...


Und wer ist daran schuld? 

Doch nicht Will Smith. Sondern das F***Ing Internet.


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2022)

Das war ein unnötiger Angriff und Gewalt ist in so einer Situation kein probates Mittel.

Mich hat es aber super unterhalten!


----------



## hunterseyes (29. März 2022)

miraculina schrieb:


> Hier geht es rein um eine gerechtfertigte Reaktion auf eine asoziale Aktion.


Ich verstehe deinen persönlichen Ansatz sehr gut, dennoch ist er im Fall von WillSmith falsch.
Der Komiker wusste scheinbar nicht, dass diese Frau mit einer entsprechenden Krankheit lebt. Es war also sprichwörtlich ein Griff ins Klo. Wer diese shows nachverfolgt weis, dass dort immer mal wieder Komiker sind, die Witze verteilen, das ist das Geschäft und davon Leben dort alle. 

Hätte dem Komiker Chris Rock also jemand gesagt, dass dieser Witz in der Situation unangepasst war, hätte er sich sicherlich sofort entschuldigt. Hätte auch Will Smith machen können, hochgehen, ihm was ins Ohr flüstern und darauf hinweisen, es wäre sicher zu einer ernstgemeinten Entschuldigung gekommen.

Übrigens, wir in Deutschland leben hier relativ in Frieden und es herrscht hier nach wie vor die Gewaltenteilung. Selbstjustiz ist genau das aus den Filmen mit viel Aktion, hat aber im normalen Leben nichts verloren. Es gibt sehr viele Szenarien, die von Dritten vollkommen falsch interpretiert werden und vorschnelle Handlungen ausgelöst haben, am Ende der falsche Bestraft wurde. Genau deswegen gibt es Richter, Anwälte, Polizei...und natürlich gibt es für die Nothilfe/Notwehr auch möglichkeiten, diese sind aber zu recht sehr begrenzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen persönlichen Ansatz sehr gut, dennoch ist er im Fall von WillSmith falsch.
> Der Komiker wusste scheinbar nicht, dass diese Frau mit einer entsprechenden Krankheit lebt. Es war also sprichwörtlich ein Griff ins Klo.


Selbstverarschung oder was? Jada hat ihre Krankheit schon vor Jahren per Istagramm öffentlich und somit Fragen rund um ihre Kahlrasur unnötig gemacht. Als ob Rock das nicht gewusst hätte...


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bei einer Beleidigung nicht.





> Wenn Dich aber einer (auch übelst) beleidigt und Du scheuerst ihm eine, dann kann er Anzeige erstatten und er wird höchstwahrscheinlich Recht behalten. Dann bist Du Täter und er Opfer.


wie schon  mehrfach jetzt gesagt: auch bei einer oder meist mehreren beleidigungen KANN tätliches zur wehr setzen ein erlaubtes mittel sein. das hängt, wie ebenfalls gesagt, natürlich sehr stark vom einzelfall ab. pauschal lässt sich das nicht beantworten. das solls dann aber auch endgültig mit dem thema gewesen sein. hat mit will smith eh nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2022)

miraculina schrieb:


> Das war von mir falsch ausgedrückt, es ging mir dabei um die Reaktion auf eine Beleidigung, dass man sofort nach Notwehr ächzt oder sonstigen Fachwörtern aus dem Rechtsystem. Hier geht es rein um eine gerechtfertigte Reaktion auf eine asoziale Aktion. Denn unabhängig davon wie oft beleidigt wurde oder was auch noch anderes getan wurde, das asozial ist.  Dämliches Verhalten verdient Bestrafung.
> Bei Beleidigungen bin ich ziemlich resistent, aber anfassen und es scheppert hinter den Ohren! Alternativ könnte man solchen Menschen auch gerne den Unterarm brechen, aber eine Erziehungsschelle ist immer ein passender Anfang. Höhere Verletzungsgrade sind inklusive, wenn ein Typ dann von sich aus auf "Ey ***, mir klatscht keine eine!" Modus schaltet und den Club oder die Bar zum Ring umgestalten möchte.
> Da warte ich auf keine Rechtssprechung oder rufe kurz meinen Anwalt für ein Beratungsgespräch an - was beides zwischen 23:00 und 05:00 Uhr Morgens ohnehin eine Herausforderung sein könnte.
> 
> ...


Unabhängig davon wie praktikabel Du den Rechtsweg findest oder auch nicht, Dein Sinn für Gerechtigkeit und die Rechtsprechung in unseren Breitengraden sind nicht deckungsgleich:
Wenn Dich einer begrapscht und Du scheuerst ihm eine, dann wirst Du dies mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit vor einem Gericht als Notwehr durchbringen.
Wenn Dich aber einer (auch übelst) beleidigt und Du scheuerst ihm eine, dann kann er Anzeige erstatten und er wird höchstwahrscheinlich Recht behalten. Dann bist Du Täter und er Opfer.

Chris Rock hätte Will Smith anzeigen können, und er hätte damit Recht bekommen, denn die Faktenlage ist durch die Fernsehaufnahmen untermauert und daher vor Gericht ein Spaziergang.


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie schon  mehrfach jetzt gesagt: auch bei einer oder meist mehreren beleidigungen KANN tätliches zur wehr setzen ein erlaubtes mittel sein. das hängt, wie ebenfalls gesagt, natürlich sehr stark vom einzelfall ab. pauschal lässt sich das nicht beantworten. das solls dann aber auch endgültig mit dem thema gewesen sein. hat mit will smith eh nix mehr zu tun.


Du hast bedingt recht. Du kannst (angemessene) Gewalt anwenden, um fortdauernde Beleidigung zu unterbinden, aber nicht als Reaktion auf eine "abgeschlossene" Beleidigung. 

Zitat:
_Eine Beleidigung stellt hierbei einen Angriff auf die persönliche Ehre dar. Problematisch ist jedoch, dass für die Notwehr auch die Gegenwärtigkeit dieses Angriffs erforderlich ist. Ist eine einzelne Beleidigung einmal ausgesprochen, ist der Angriff bereits abgeschlossen und somit nicht mehr gegenwärtig. Hierbei wäre es nicht mehr durch Notwehr gerechtfertigt, sich gegen diese Beleidigung zu wehren. Ist es jedoch ein Schwall von Beleidigungen und hört dieser innerhalb von einer oder zwei Minuten nicht auf, darf man sich gegen diese Beleidigungen wehren; und das notfalls auch mit Gewalt._


----------



## michinebel (29. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der ach so coole Will Smith schlägt jemanden. Das kann bei Jugendlichen durchaus dazu führen, dass man das nachahmt. Und das scheinen ja auch hier ein paar zu befürworten. So bissl Selbstjustiz.
> 
> Ein ähnliches Problem, mit der Nachahmung gibts, bzw gabs ja mit den Gangsterrappern.
> Wenn man als Vorbild so agiert..


Genauso kann man dann argumentieren das zu viele Actionfilme und "Killerspielen" zum nachahmen führen egal ob das eine reale Person oder fiktionale Figur tut. Kein geistig gesunder Mensch lässt sich durch diese Art Gewaltdarstellung zu Gewalt verleiten, wenn mir ein Jugendlicher sagen würde das das er denjenigen schlägt weil ja Will Smith das auch gemacht hat würd ich fragen wenn ob er das den selbst glaubt.
Im Normalfall ist da schon viel anderes im argen wenn es zu Gewalt kommt.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob Will Smith bei der heutigen Jugend noch als so cool gilt vor 25-30 Jahren mag das ja noch so gewesen sein zu Zeiten vom Prinz von Bel'Air oder Men in Black heutzutage sehen Kids und Jugendliche andere Leute als cool an.


hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Vielleicht nutzen wir Punkt und Komma und lesen nochmal richtig.
> 
> So im ersten Satz, ist die Aussage, dass sie von Notwehr liest bei einer Ohrfeige.
> Der zweite Satz bezieht sich laut Satzgefüge und Wortwahl auf ein anderes Szenario, also "beim nächsten mal, wenn..." Da kommt nun also das Begrabschen *als weiteres Szenario* dazu.


Sie hat es mittlerweile ja schon richtig gestellt, nicht immer direkt auf den Satzbau achten sondern darauf was jemand damit sagen will.


----------



## Strauchritter (29. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das war ein unnötiger Angriff und Gewalt ist in so einer Situation kein probates Mittel.


Gewalt ist keine Lösung.
Aber eine Möglichkeit 


Zybba schrieb:


> Mich hat es aber super unterhalten!


Yup. Hoffe nächstes Jahr auf The Rock vs. Jason Momoa


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Gewalt ist keine Lösung.
> Aber eine Möglichkeit
> 
> Yup. Hoffe nächstes Jahr auf The Rock vs. *Vin Diesel*


Die obere Begegnung halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. ^^


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Übrigens, wir in Deutschland leben hier relativ in Frieden und es herrscht hier nach wie vor die Gewaltenteilung. Selbstjustiz ist genau das aus den Filmen mit viel Aktion, hat aber im normalen Leben nichts verloren. Es gibt sehr viele Szenarien, die von Dritten vollkommen falsch interpretiert werden und vorschnelle Handlungen ausgelöst haben, am Ende der falsche Bestraft wurde. Genau deswegen gibt es Richter, Anwälte, Polizei...


Eben. Auch wenn jetzt niemand wegen Matrix zum Terroristen wird, kann es durchaus sein, daß der allgemeine Tenor der gewaltvollen Selbstjustiz (und vor allem die immer wieder dargestellten Begründungen selbiger) im Gegensatz zu diplomatischen Lösungen größere gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz erreicht als ohne eine derartige Filmkultur.


----------



## Wamboland (29. März 2022)

Ich hoffe er wird sich auch noch persönlich mit Chris Rock aussprechen und es nicht nur bei dem Instagram Post belassen. 

Gewalt ist keine Lösung - ihn nur verbal zurechtzuweisen wäre ausreichend gewesen, daher sollten sie sich aussprechen, denn ich denke das da mehr hinter steckt bei der Reaktion.


----------



## pineappletastic (29. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der ach so coole Will Smith schlägt jemanden. Das kann bei Jugendlichen durchaus dazu führen, dass man das nachahmt. Und das scheinen ja auch hier ein paar zu befürworten. So bissl Selbstjustiz.
> 
> Ein ähnliches Problem, mit der Nachahmung gibts, bzw gabs ja mit den Gangsterrappern.
> Wenn man als Vorbild so agiert..


Personen der Öffentlichkeit sind nicht dazu verpflichtet eine Vorbildfunktion einzunehmen. Weder rechtlich noch moralisch. Nur weil Sportler, Musiker oder Schauspieler viel Geld verdienen und von Kameras begleitet werden, können sie trotzdem machen, was die wollen. Wie jeder andere Mensch auch.

Wenn Erwachsene ernsthaft auf die Vorbildfunktion eines Schauspielers verweisen und Jugendliche als Scheinargument nehmen, stimmt eher was bei denen nicht, die mit dem Finger auf Will Smith zeigen. Wer auch immer sein Leben und seine Entscheidungen von Smith abhängig macht, hat eh die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren. Diese Person sollte die Zeit nutzen und vor der eigenen Haustür kehren. Ich kann das nicht ernst nehmen. 

Wenn so ein aufgebauschtes Skandälchen Jugendliche animiert anderen eine zu klatschen, haben in erster Linie die Eltern versagt. Aber klar machen wir es uns leicht und beschuldigen Smith oder Rapper für das Verhalten des eigenen Kindes. Immer schön die Verantwortung von sich weisen. 

Jeder ist Teil des Glashauses. Statt die Zeit darin zu investieren, andere Menschen für ihr Fehlverhalten zu kritisieren, sollten man die Zeit nutzen und verstehen, warum es zu Affekthandlungen kommt, welche Einflüsse es gibt, warum so eine Situation viel komplexer ist als ein simples "Gewalt ist scheiße". Aber mit Selbstreflexion hats unsere Gesellschaft nicht so


----------



## EddWald (29. März 2022)

Also ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das das wirklich intuitive Reaktionen waren, kein Fake und keine Publicity Gag. Ich frag mich nur, ob der Herr Smith auch so ein schillerndes Reue-Plädoyer gehalten hätte, wenn er nicht im Fokus der Öffentlichkeit stehen würde. Unsere Intuition ist das Abbild unserer Seele. So sehe ich das zumindest.
 Naja selbiges vorbildliches Verhalten kann man von der Unterschichtseinlage des Rappers gegen Pocher bei dem Boxkampf wohl eher nicht erwarten. Andererseits, wenn du im Schlamm wülst, darfst du keine Blümchen erwarten, Herr Pocher. Also warum warst du so überrascht als es schallerte. Auch wenn Smith das so schillernd ausdrückt, die Welt ist schlechter als wir sie uns gerne erträumen und daran wird sich auch nimmer mehr was ändern, es sei den der Mensch wird iwann komplett gegen KI ausgetauscht.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2022)

Heute bei der Arbeit mit Trisomie21- Bewohner.
Er sagte von sich aus. Wenn ihm was nicht passt: Nicht schlagen, sprechen

Fand ich grad sehr passend


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. März 2022)

miraculina schrieb:


> Bei Beleidigungen bin ich ziemlich resistent, aber anfassen und es scheppert hinter den Ohren!


Geht in Ordnung.


miraculina schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man solchen Menschen auch gerne den Unterarm brechen,


Notwehrexzess und glaub mir, wir haben solche Rechtsstreitigkeiten dauernd gehabt.


miraculina schrieb:


> Höhere Verletzungsgrade sind inklusive, wenn ein Typ dann von sich aus auf "Ey ***, mir klatscht keine eine!" Modus schaltet und den Club oder die Bar zum Ring umgestalten möchte.


Wie wäre es die Security einzuschalten, die direkt um die Ecke immer im Club rumrennt?


miraculina schrieb:


> Da warte ich auf keine Rechtssprechung oder rufe kurz meinen Anwalt für ein Beratungsgespräch an - was beides zwischen 23:00 und 05:00 Uhr Morgens ohnehin eine Herausforderung sein könnte.


Dann regen sich die Leute auf, wieso sie zusammen mit dem Verursacher aus dem Club geballert werden...


----------



## RoteRosen (29. März 2022)

Die Diskussion hier hat auf jeden Fall mehr Spannung als die Oscars


----------



## lokokokode (29. März 2022)

Dazu fällt mit noch ein. Will Smith sollte mal am Slap Championship teilnehmen. Immerhin ist es nun durch Arnolds Classic international vorhanden... Sein Bewerbungsvideo sieht jedenfalls gut aus XD


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. März 2022)

Bin über ein paar Diskussionen gestolpert wo Vergleiche zu anderen Hostern - insbesondere noch weitaus frechere gezogen wird.
Gegen Ricky Gervais und Seth MacFarlane ist Chris Rock ein Chorknabe.
Diese Beispiele zeigen, was möglich ist und was vor allem die anwesenden Schauspieler erwarten müßen (und meistens im Vorfeld schon wissen) .
12 Minuten vollste Breitseiten gegen die anwesenden Schauspieler von Ricky Gervais:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJOb9xHggS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Der "We saw your boobs" Song von Seth MacFarlane




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPJZcZidJRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Mit diesem Vorwissen dann noch angeblich unvorbereitet sein?
Sorry unglaubwürdig.
Vor allem gibt es genug Videomaterial, daß zeigt wie Will Smith über den Witz von Chris Rock gelacht hat (GI Jane einer der besten Filme mit Demi Moore, der eigentlich einer der Posterfilme für Feminismus ist).
Erst anschließend schaut er rüber zu seiner Frau und dann erst dann regt er sich auf.
Sehr "9gagig", aber passend...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVnz2v1CPKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Norisk699 (29. März 2022)

Ich habe den Artikel nicht gelesen.
Was soll das?
Eine Fette top News zu den Oscars ohne Bezug zu PC und Games aber immer noch keine Meldung zum neuen Anno dlc!!!

Schaut euch endlich die 1,5 Stunden Stream von Ubisoft an und macht eine News dazu.
Bin enttäuscht von euch 🧐😬


----------



## EddWald (29. März 2022)

Keine  Ahnung, ob das schon geklärt war aber wusste Chris Rock überhaupt von der Krankheit? Wenn nicht, hätte Willy Watschen Smith das vielleicht mal in seinen Kurzspeicher hätte laden sollen bevor er raus stürmte. So was wie "Intuitive Emapthie"  Wenn er wusste, naja dann hätte Smith richitg zu hauen sollen. "Keine Gewalt" hin oder her. Manche beten halt um die Schelle.


----------



## golani79 (29. März 2022)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Was soll das?


Was soll das? 
Schon seit 2008 hier und noch nicht mitbekommen, dass schon seit Ewigkeiten auch News abseits von PC und Co veröffentlicht werden.

Ich bin enttäuscht.


----------



## EddWald (29. März 2022)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Artikel nicht gelesen.
> Was soll das?
> Eine Fette top News zu den Oscars ohne Bezug zu PC und Games aber immer noch keine Meldung zum neuen Anno dlc!!!
> 
> ...


Recht hast du. So wie PC Games. bild´ dir deine Meinung.


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> allerdings ist tatsächlich auch der inzwischen ziemlich altertümlich daherkommende begriff der "ehre" ein schützenswertes rechtsgut


Absolut. Weswegen Ehrverletzung eine Straftat ist.



Bonkic schrieb:


> und kann, wie ich finde zu recht, durchaus auch mal tätliche notwehrmaßnahmen rechtfertigen.


Absolut nicht. Denn am Ende dieser Argumentationskette steht eine Rechtfertigung für Ehrenmord.
Kein Wort allein rechtfertigt Gewalt als Antwort.

Obendrauf macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, wenn man eine Person der Öffentlichkeit ist. Noch dazu als Vorbild dienen will. Man lebt vom Ruhm, muss aber auch viel der Kehrseite tolerieren. Apropos, Chris Rock verzichtet auf eine Anzeige.

Papa Williams, für dessen Rolle Smith den Oscar erhielt, verurteilte die Aktion übrigens deutlich: "wir dulden nicht, dass jemand einen anderen schlägt, es sei denn, es ist Selbstverteidigung"
So viel zur Dankesrede, wo Smith meinte, wie Williams, halt seine Familie beschützen zu müssen.


----------



## Chemenu (29. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Apropos, Chris Rock verzichtet auf eine Anzeige.


Weil er die Schelle wesentlich besser weggesteckt hat als so manche hier im Forum. 
Was hätte er auch davon? Auf die paar $ Strafe ist er sicher nicht angewiesen.


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Weil er die Schelle wesentlich besser weggesteckt hat als so manche hier im Forum.
> Was hätte er auch davon? Auf die paar $ Strafe ist er sicher nicht angewiesen.


Wo Colbert anmerkte, Chris Rock ist ein Comedian und 57. Wogegen Will Smith für Muhammed Ali trainierte und Metzgerhände hat. 
Rock in der Brandung.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Absolut nicht. Denn am Ende dieser Argumentationskette steht eine Rechtfertigung für Ehrenmord.



ähm nein, das was als "ehrenmord" bezeichnet wird, steht ganz sicher nicht am ende dieser argumentationskette. eigentlich hat es nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit dem thema zu tun.



> Absolut. Weswegen Ehrverletzung eine Straftat ist.



in der tat.


----------



## ZgamerZ (29. März 2022)

Also ich habs nur so nebenbei mitbekommen, kümmert mich alles eigentlich auch gar nicht, was mir aber auffällt ist, dass sich Promis aktuell offenbar ganz gerne gegenseitig eine zimmern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Wendler sitzt wahrscheinlich gerade Zuhause und denkt sich: "Zufall?! Oder steckt doch mehr dahinter?! Vielleicht der Beginn der großen World-Faceslab-Revolution!!! Endlich erheben sich die Leute gegen die Herrschaft der Scheibenerdenmonarchen!!!"

Naja, ist zumindest mal eine kurze, wenn auch sehr niveaulose Ablenkung, die Unterhaltungsindustrie ist immer für Überraschungen gut.


Quellen:








						Was hinter der Ohrfeigen-Attacke auf Pocher steckt
					

Als Zuschauer besucht Comedian Oliver Pocher am Wochenende den Boxkampf von Felix Sturm. In der Halle kommt es zu einer verstörenden Szene: Völlig aus dem Nichts tritt ein Rapper vor Pocher und schlägt ihm mit Wucht ins Gesicht. Der Angreifer wird angezeigt, die Hintergründe klären sich nach der...




					www.n-tv.de
				











						Will Smith ohrfeigt Moderator mitten in Oscar-Show
					

Bevor Will Smith den Oscar als bester Hauptdarsteller gewinnt, überschattet eine von ihm wohl nicht gespielte Szene die glamouröse Verleihung. Als Moderator Chris Rock einen Witz über den Haarausfall von Smiths autoimmunerkrankter Frau Jada macht, setzt es vor laufenden Kameras eine krachende...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## EddWald (29. März 2022)

In Sachen Oscar Verleihung: Alles in allem bleibt für mich der bittere Nachgeschmack, was soll eigentlich diese ganze "Gedisse" - Comedy, oder wie man das in neudeutsch sagt. Erfolgreiche Komik scheint heute zu sein, sich über Unzulänglichkeiten oder Fehltritte von anderen im Fokus stehenden lustig zu machen. So machte Raab Jahre lang mit seiner TV Total Show Kohle, das waren sicher nicht die Gäste, die er interviewte, das war nur der Publicity Teil...und der Typ, der das heute moderiert, ist die Essenz daraus. Naja, das Ganze resultiert dann irgendwann in Aktion, die Will Smith da abgegangen sind. Evtl ist das mal ein Denkanstoß für so manche der "Aus-"Schei**e"-Geld-Macher" Komiker.
Meine Güte Amerika, die Erfinder des wunderbaren, komischen Slapstick. Das heute ist nicht mehr lustig, da  ist TV-Komik bzw Standup Commedy mentaler Kleinkrieg. Scheint mir eher wie der Untergang der Menschlichkeit.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2022)

EddWald schrieb:


> In Sachen Oscar Verleihung: Alles in allem bleibt für mich der bittere Nachgeschmack, was soll eigentlich diese ganze "Gedisse" - Comedy, oder wie man das in neudeutsch sagt. Erfolgreiche Komik scheint heute zu sein, sich über Unzulänglichkeiten oder Fehltritte von anderen im Fokus stehenden lustig zu machen.


Allerdings. Witze auf Kosten anderer, wie sie Knallchargen wie Mario Barth oder Atze Schröder und co machen, brauche ich nicht. Früher gab es feinsinnigere Humoristen wie Heinz Erhardt oder Loriot. Die hatten es gar nicht nötig sich auf so ein Niveau zu begeben. Deren Witz bezog sich vor allem auf Alltagssituationen und andere Dinge aus dem Leben.
Ich mag auch den trockenen, teils schwarzen Humor aus den Lethal Weapon Filmen. Zu Chris Rock kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich gucke mir keine US-Komiker an. Von Jeff Dunham mal ausgenommen. Aber der Pocher hat es schon seit Jahren drauf angelegt irgendwann mal eine ab zu bekommen.


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2022)

Nachdem ich den Witz nicht ganz verstanden hatte: Chris Rock scherzte, als Kompliment verpackt, über den Haarausfall an dem Frau Smith leidet und sich seitdem kahl rasiert. Und damit übrigens sehr offen umgeht.

Vielleicht kein guter Witz. Aber sicher auch nicht beleidigend. Sie macht es selbst zum Thema, und gut, dass sie es tut! Umso mehr ist man eigentlich auch auf miese Witze vorbereitet. Mehr als Augenrollen passierte ja auch nicht.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm nein, das was als "ehrenmord" bezeichnet wird, steht ganz sicher nicht am ende dieser argumentationskette. eigentlich hat es nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit dem thema zu tun.


Du argumentierst, dass Gewalt, was Ehre betrifft, eine Rechtfertigung haben kann. Der Rest ist nur Maß.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du argumentierst, dass Gewalt, was Ehre betrifft, eine Rechtfertigung haben kann. Der Rest ist nur Maß.



da brauch ich nicht zu argumentieren, das ist ein schlichter fakt!
nur hat ein "ehrenmord" eben nix mit ehre in diesem sinne zu tun. deshalb ist es ziemlicher quark da eine irgendwie geartete verbindung herstellen zu wollen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da brauch ich nicht zu argumentieren, das ist ein schlichter fakt!


Nein, das ist wirklich nur deine Ansicht. 

Der Rechtsstaat sieht das deutlich anders. Aber die Gesellschaft findet sowas leider immer noch verlockend. Zuschauerzahlen plus 56%. *meh*

/edit: mich wundert ehrlich, dass du den Zusammenhang zum Extrem nicht siehst. Für dich ist eine Ohrfeige verständlich. Andere siedeln Ehre höher an. Nichts davon ist gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nein, das ist wirklich nur deine Ansicht. Der Rechtsstaat sieht das deutlich anders.



wie meinen?
nein, mit meinen persönlichen ansichten hat das nun wirklich rein gar nix zu tun.  



> mich wundert ehrlich, dass du den Zusammenhang zum Extrem nicht siehst.



den sehe ich deshalb nicht, weil es - in diesem sinne, wie bereits gesagt, keinen gibt.  

bevor das zu ner endlosdiskussion wird: lies es halt irgendwo nach. wirst du jede menge zu finden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich mag auch den trockenen, teils schwarzen Humor aus den Lethal Weapon Filmen. Zu Chris Rock kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich gucke mir keine US-Komiker an. Von Jeff Dunham mal ausgenommen.


Wenn du die Lethal Weapon Filme kennst, hast du dir auch Chris Rock angeschaut.
Lethal Weapon 4 um genau zu sein...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsAVIpTwAP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (30. März 2022)

Und nun, Ladies und Gentlemen, folgt möglicherweise der Entzug des Oscars und der Ausschluss aus der Academy...


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und nun, Ladies und Gentlemen, folgt möglicherweise der Entzug des Oscars und der Ausschluss aus der Academy...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und nun, Ladies und Gentlemen, folgt möglicherweise der Entzug des Oscars und der Ausschluss aus der Academy...



irgendwie eh schon eine besondere form von chuzpe, jemandem auf der bühne kräftig eine zu langen und 5 minuten später einen preis entgegenzunehmen. das geht wohl auch nur in hollywood.


----------



## Hot_Grzb (30. März 2022)

Ich bin ja ein bisschen erstaunt, wie viele Will Smith in Schutz nehmen. Als gäbe es überhaupt irgendeine Situation, in der hingehen und einfach mal zuhauen die richtige Antwort wäre (und als hätte es sich hier nicht um die Oscarbühne mit Millionenpublikum gehandelt...). Ganz unabhängig davon, dass überhaupt niemand Will Smith etwas getan hat, er stattdessen was, die Ehre seiner Frau verteidigen wollte? Ich weiß nicht, was ich lächerlicher finde - dieses Ehre-Geschwafel oder das Mittel seiner Wahl. Zu guter Letzt: Wurde seiner Frau überhaupt etwas getan? Glaubt eigentlich irgendjemand ernsthaft, Criss Rock hätte die Frau beleidigen wollen? Ich finde seinen Spruch auch scheiße, hatte jetzt aber nicht den Eindruck, der sei bösartig gemeint gewesen. Das mag Will Smith anders sehen - wenn aber jedermann denkt das Recht zu haben, seinem Gegenüber einfach mal eine zu ballern, weil jetzt ist aber wirklich genug und so, muss man verstehen - na dann gute Nacht.

Der Hinweis auf die Ehrenmorde wurde hier ja bereits gebracht, analog dazu in die andere Richtung gedacht "Ey guckst Du meine Freundin an?!"-Gehabe; beides ist genau dasselbe: Da werden willkürlich Grenzen (um dritte) gezogen und die eigenen Gefühle und ein subjektives "Ehre"-Konstrukt als Maßstab und Rechtfertigung für Gewalt dargestellt. Aber hey, war ja nur ne Ohrfeige, soll er sich nicht so anstellen, Glück gehabt. In Amerika, wo gefühlt jeder dritte mit einer Waffe herumläuft, könnte es theoretisch auch anders ausgehen, muss man das dann verstehen, weil genug ist wirklich genug. Nein? Das ist dann doch etwas anderes? Wer legt das fest? Können wir uns nicht einfach auf die Regeln, die es bereits gibt (nennt sich "Gesetze") verständigen und aufhören, eine peinliche Nummer wie die hier schönzureden?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und nun, Ladies und Gentlemen, folgt möglicherweise der Entzug des Oscars und der Ausschluss aus der Academy...


Letzteres sehr wahrscheinlich, denke aber nicht dass er den Goldjungen abgeben muss. Er wird wohl ohnehin jetzt von dem einen oder anderen Studio mit Abzug denkbarer Rollenangebote bestraft werden.

Und WENN das doch passieren sollte wäre wohl das erste Mal in der Geschichte der Oscars. Es gab meines Wissens einzelne Fälle wo der Preis abgelehnt wurde (u.a. Marlon Brando), aber dass mal jemanden nachträglich der Oscar wieder entzogen wurde... Kann mich da gerade an keinen erinnern.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. März 2022)

Einem schwarzen den Oscar abnehmen wäre....mutig


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Einem *schwarzen* den Oscar abnehmen wäre....mutig


Unzivilisierter Ausdruck, mein Herr.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unzivilisierter Ausdruck, mein Herr.


Nein. Ich hab ja nicht von Negern gesprochen.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da brauch ich nicht zu argumentieren, das ist ein schlichter fakt!
> nur hat ein "ehrenmord" eben nix mit ehre in diesem sinne zu tun. deshalb ist es ziemlicher quark da eine irgendwie geartete verbindung herstellen zu wollen. 🤷‍♂️


Eigentlich ja nicht. Im Endeffekt wird der Begriff Ehre recht unterschiedlich ausgelegt. Und auch, bzw. vor allem auf kultureller Ebene ist Ehre und die Verteidigung selbiger noch mal ne andere Sache. 

Ehrenmord ist halt eine nicht wünschenswerte, weil extremste Form der Ehrverteidung. Wie können es auch gern eine  pervertierte Form der Ehrverteidigung nennen. Ist nicht schön, es ist dumm und es ist fürchterlich. Entsprechend sanktioniert werden muss es. Aber mit Ehre hat es was zu tun. 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hab ja nicht von Negern gesprochen.


Jetzt aber schon.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. März 2022)

Die Herkunft sollte da keine Rolle spielen, der Grund ist ja die Watschn. Ob Mann, Frau und ob weiß, dunkelhäutig oder asiatische Herkunft. Die Sanktion sollte überall die selbe sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Herkunft sollte da keine Rolle spielen, der Grund ist ja die Watschn. Ob Mann, Frau und ob weiß, dunkelhäutig oder asiatische Herkunft. Die Sanktion sollte überall die selbe sein


Sollte. Aber gerade hier ist das schon nach der ganzen  "Oscars so white" - Kritik unter Garantie wieder ein Minenfeld.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2022)

Hot_Grzb schrieb:


> Der Hinweis auf die Ehrenmorde wurde hier ja bereits gebracht, analog dazu in die andere Richtung gedacht "Ey guckst Du meine Freundin an?!"-Gehabe; beides ist genau dasselbe: Da werden willkürlich Grenzen (um dritte) gezogen und die eigenen Gefühle und ein subjektives "Ehre"-Konstrukt als Maßstab und Rechtfertigung für Gewalt dargestellt. Aber hey, war ja nur ne Ohrfeige, soll er sich nicht so anstellen, Glück gehabt. In Amerika, wo gefühlt jeder dritte mit einer Waffe herumläuft, könnte es theoretisch auch anders ausgehen, muss man das dann verstehen, weil genug ist wirklich genug. Nein? Das ist dann doch etwas anderes? Wer legt das fest? Können wir uns nicht einfach auf die Regeln, die es bereits gibt (nennt sich "Gesetze") verständigen



da ich mich angesprochen fühle, gerne noch einmal: das hat (jedenfalls von meiner seite) nichts mit subjektivem empfinden, persönlichen ansichten oder gar willkür zu tun. der ehrbegriff existiert im deutschen recht (taucht sogar explizit im stgb auf). aber er bedeutet was anderes, als so mancher offenbar darunter versteht. deshalb hier ne definition. vielleicht wird dann auch klar, weshalb der sog. "ehrenmord" (das wort beinhaltet btw schon ein framing, auf das womöglich einige reinfallen), nichts aber wirklich gar nichts damit zu tun hat, zu tun haben kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur weiteren lektüre bspw hier entlang: https://www.juraindividuell.de/artikel/die-ehrdelikte/

das solls dann aber bitteschön damit gewesen sein. ist ja kein juristisches proseminar hier und soll es auch nicht werden.   



Hot_Grzb schrieb:


> und aufhören, eine peinliche Nummer wie die hier schönzureden?



da fühle ich mich nicht angesprochen.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da ich mich angesprochen fühle, gerne noch einmal: das hat (jedenfalls von meiner seite) nichts mit subjektivem empfinden, persönlichen ansichten oder gar willkür zu tun. der ehrbegriff existiert im deutschen recht (taucht sogar explizit im stgb auf). aber er bedeutet was anderes, als so mancher offenbar darunter versteht. deshalb hier ne definition. vielleicht wird dann auch klar, weshalb der sog. "ehrenmord" (das wort beinhaltet btw schon ein framing, auf das womöglich einige reinfallen), nichts aber wirklich gar nichts damit zu tun hat, zu tun haben kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass es eine rechtliche Definition gibt, stellt ja auch niemand infrage. Die rechtliche Definition ist das eine. Gesellschaftlich und kulturell ist das andere. 

Ehre ist, vom rechtlichen abgesehen, nichts anderes als Achtungswürdigkeit oder ein Achtungsanspruch. Und das wird häufig unterschiedlich ausgelegt. Geh mal auf die Straße und frag mal Leute, was sie unter dem Begriff "Ehre" verstehen und was gerechtfertigt ist, um sie zu verteidigen. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass zum größten Teil nicht die rechtliche Definition wiedergegeben wird.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> > Ich hab ja nicht von Negern gesprochen.
> 
> 
> Jetzt aber schon.


Streng genommen; Nein. Er hat über das *Wort **** geschrieben, nicht damit eine Person bezeichnet.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. März 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Streng genommen; Nein. Er hat über das *Wort **** geschrieben, nicht damit eine Person bezeichnet.


Eigentlich solltest du den Username "Spaßbremse" tragen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. März 2022)

Nicht ganz der "Streisand-Effekt", aber inzwischen veralbert nicht nur Social Media und Memes die Smiths, sondern auch die etablierten Mainstreammedien...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSJhHlb84ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## gangster12 (30. März 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und nun, Ladies und Gentlemen, folgt möglicherweise der Entzug des Oscars und der Ausschluss aus der Academy...


Das wäre so lächerlich, die Oscars haben ja nicht einmal Harvey Weinstein oder Kevin Spacey aus der Geschichte getilgt.
Der Oscar ist die Auszeichnung für Will Smiths Schauspielleistung in King Richard, wieso sollte ihm da der verliehene Preis abgenommen werden? Mal schauen, ob er nun gecancelt wird bei Produktionen, fände ich übertrieben. Rausschmiss aus der Akademie und mindestens 5 Jahre ausgeladen sein? Voll verdient.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Eigentlich solltest du den Username "Spaßbremse" tragen.


Immer diese Spass-Diktatur.


----------



## RoteGarde (30. März 2022)

DIe Entschuldigung von Will Smith via  Instagram an Chris Rock diente doch eh nur dazu seinen Oscar zu schützen, ehrlich war das sicherlich nicht gemeint.

Am Besten ist man lässt keine Comdians mehr auf die Bühne, die werden doch eh nur verprügelt.


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2022)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> DIe Entschuldigung von Will Smith via  Instagram an Chris Rock diente doch eh nur dazu seinen Oscar zu schützen, ehrlich war das sicherlich nicht gemeint.
> 
> Am Besten ist man lässt keine Comdians mehr auf die Bühne, die werden doch eh nur verprügelt.


Es gibt irgendwo Grenzen. Und Chris Rock hat die Grenze überschritten. Comedian ist kein Freibrief für verbale Tiefschläge und Beleidigungen.


----------



## Zybba (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Comedian ist kein Freibrief für verbale Tiefschläge und Beleidigungen.


Ich finde eigentlich schon.

Ja, ist etwas überspitzt.
Nur wen man als comedian andere nicht mehr "degradieren" darf, wo zieht man dann die Grenze? Auch Parodien und satire müsste man dann neu bewerten. 

Der Witz war zwar nicht besonders gut, aber wirklich schlimm fand ich den auch nicht. Sie hat haarausfall. So geht's auch Milliarden von anderen Menschen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finde eigentlich schon.
> 
> Ja, ist etwas überspitzt.
> Nur wen man als comedian andere nicht mehr "degradieren" darf, wo zieht man dann die Grenze? Auch Parodien und satire müsste man dann neu bewerten.
> ...


Ich ziehe die Grenze dort, wo man z.B. kranke Leute der Lächerlichkeit Preis gibt (wie es Chris Rock getan hat), wenn jemand damit sogar unterschwellig Rufmord begeht.

Wie gesagt Comedy darf einiges. Aber auch für diese Art von Kunst sollte es trotz alledem gewisse Scham- und Anstandsgrenzen geben. Just my 5 Cents.

Und wie tief muß  man gesunken sein, um sich am Leid anderer mit Comedy einen abzulachen ?

Wenn man dann mal selbst betroffen ist sieht man das dann nochmal deutlich anders. Und wenn es meine Frau wäre, die jemand auf so eine Art der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben würde. Ich wüßte nicht wirklich, wie ich da reagieren würde. Ob es nur bei (harten) Worten bleiben würde oder ob ich einen Will Smith Stil an den Tag lege (mehr aber auch nicht, nur um vorzubauen).

Und meistens sind die die so unter dem Deckmantel von Comedy verbale Schläge unter der Gürtellinie verteilen diejenigen, die wenn sie selbst betroffen sind am schnellsten bellen.

Beispiel Pocher.


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt irgendwo Grenzen. Und Chris Rock hat die Grenze überschritten. Comedian ist kein Freibrief für verbale Tiefschläge und Beleidigungen.



erst recht ist ein schlechter witz kein freibrief dafür, schläge auszuteilen.

übrigens wurde smith danach offenbar tatsächlich aufgefordert, den raum zu verlassen. so wird es zumindest berichtet. jeder normalo, wovon es bei ner oscar-verleihung zugegebenermaßen vermutlich ziemlich wenige geben dürfte, wäre von der security "hinausbegleitet" worden.


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Grenze dort, wo man z.B. kranke Leute der Lächerlichkeit Preis gibt (wie es Chris Rock getan hat), wenn jemand damit sogar unterschwellig Rufmord begeht.
> 
> Wie gesagt Comedy darf einiges. Aber auch für diese Art von Kunst sollte es gewisse Scham- und Anstandsgrenzen geben. Just my 5 Cents.
> 
> Und wie tief muß  man gesunken sein, um sich am Leid anderer mit Comedy einen abzulachen ?


Wobei J I Jane jetzt nicht unbedingt als schwache Figur gilt.
Es geht hier num nix lebensbedrohliches, oder?
Teilweise heilbar.

Wenn jemand sich einen Spass über meine lichter werdende Haarpracht macht (ja, männlicher Haarausfall ist halt ein .... Männderding), und mich mit einem Halard Lesch vergleichen würde, fände ich das jetzt nicht soo schlimm. 
Wahrscheinlich würde ich auch lachen, wenn ich vor Jahren mal ein Auge verloren hätte und man mich als Snake Plissken ansprechen würde.
Darum ist Humor halt auch schwer: Man muss/sollte seine Gegenüber/Publikum kennen.
Will ist da nicht so ein lustiger (oder seine Frau)


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2022)

Bei mir auch. Aber ich habe auch den Spruch ""Wo des Geistes Kräfte walten, können sich keine Haare halten."   

Und bei Humor ja. Aber gerade da (wenn man es nicht weiß wie die Leute ticken) sollte man solche verbalen Tiefflüge vermeiden. Und ich finde wie gesagt sowieso, daß Comedy zwar einiges darf aber es auch da Grenzen geben muß.

Beispiel war auch damals der Auftritt von Luke Mockridge beim ZDF Fernsehgarten. Das war unterste Kanone und war einfach untragbar.


Bonkic schrieb:


> erst recht ist ein schlechter witz kein freibrief dafür, schläge auszuteilen.
> 
> übrigens wurde smith danach offenbar tatsächlich aufgefordert, den raum zu verlassen. so wird es zumindest berichtet. jeder normalo, wovon es bei ner oscar-verleihung zugegebenermaßen vermutlich ziemlich wenige geben dürfte, wäre von der security "hinausbegleitet" worden.



Hör doch endlich mal auf aus einer normalen Backpfeife Schläge zu machen. Man kanns echt übertreiben.....


----------



## Zybba (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Grenze dort, wo man z.B. kranke Leute der Lächerlichkeit Preis gibt (wie es Chris Rock getan hat), wenn jemand damit sogar unterschwellig Rufmord begeht.


Witze über dicke? Nicht mehr möglich.
Eine Imitation von jemandem, der körperlich nicht zu 100 Prozent gesund ist? Nicht mehr möglich.
Humoristische Kommentare über z. B. kanye wests wilde Aktionen? Nicht mehr möglich, da die bipolarität mit reinspielen könnte.
Das gleiche mit trump oder putin, da man hier von einigen mentalen Problemen ausgehen muss. 


Das ist natürlich alles nicht zwangsläufig die höchste Form des Humors. Nur solche reglementierungen aufzuerlegen, würde es äußerst schwierig machen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2022)

Wer Humor auf solchen Schwachpunkten wie Krankheit oder körperlichen Einschränkungen anderer aufbaut der hat einen armen Humor. Meine Meinung. Es gibt genügend andere Spielplätze für Humor oder Witze. Ob nun über dämliche Äußerungen usw.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> erst recht ist ein schlechter witz kein freibrief dafür, schläge auszuteilen.


Seh ich auch so, auch bei Beleidigung nicht, dazu gibts andere Mittel. Anzeige wegen Verleumdung oder Beleidigung, Beschwerde bei Vorgesetzen etc.


----------



## Strauchritter (31. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Witze über dicke? Nicht mehr möglich.
> Eine Imitation von jemandem, der körperlich nicht zu 100 Prozent gesund ist? Nicht mehr möglich.
> Humoristische Kommentare über z. B. kanye wests wilde Aktionen? Nicht mehr möglich, da die bipolarität mit reinspielen könnte.
> Das gleiche mit trump oder putin, da man hier von einigen mentalen Problemen ausgehen muss.
> ...


Man sollte über alles und jeden Witze machen (dürfen).
Sobald wir anfangen bestimmte Personen/Gruppen aufgrund von Ethnie, Religion, Sexualität, Weltanschauung etc.
auszuklammern grenzen wir ja aus 
Humor ist inklusiv.
Und über sich selbst lachen haben auch viele Leute verlernt, anders kann ich mir diese seit Jahren schwelende "was darf Satire" "Darf man über XYZ lachen" "Debatten" nicht erklären...
Fuck Cancel Culture


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer Humor auf solchen Schwachpunkten wie Krankheit oder körperlichen Einschränkungen anderer aufbaut der hat einen armen Humor. Meine Meinung. Es gibt genügend andere Spielplätze für Humor oder Witze. Ob nun über dämliche Äußerungen usw.


Das Ist ein schwieriges, aber auch interessantes Thema mit dem Humor.
Die meisten Witze über behinderte (gehandicapte) Menschen, habe ich z.B. von meiner Schwester und deren Kollegen gehört, die Therapeuten sind. Die sind deswegen aber nicht geistig irgendwie arm oder haben einen schlechten Humor. Es sind Menschen, die anderen teils aufopferungsvoll helfen, aber sie haben auch bedingt durch ihren Beruf einen teils speziellen Humor.
Vielleicht ist es auch der tägliche Umgang in speziellen Bereichen oder die tägliche Auseinandersetzung in bestimmten Berufen, was dazu führt.
Die meisten Witze über Polizisten die ich kenne, stammen von einem Bekannten, der Polizist ist. Er fügte mal hinzu: Es gibt in Wahrheit gar keine Polizistenwitze, die stimmen alle.


----------



## Zybba (31. März 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Man sollte über alles und jeden Witze machen (dürfen).
> Sobald wir anfangen bestimmte Personen/Gruppen aufgrund von Ethnie, Religion, Sexualität, Weltanschauung etc.
> auszuklammern grenzen wir ja aus
> Humor ist inklusiv.
> ...


Sehe ich ähnlich! 

Den Begriff cancel culture hatte ich dabei extra mal außen vorgelassen. 
Der ist mir zu aufgeladen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Der Witz war zwar nicht besonders gut, aber wirklich schlimm fand ich den auch nicht. Sie hat haarausfall. So geht's auch Milliarden von anderen Menschen.


Eine Frau steckt den Verlust aber mit Sicherheit weniger gut weg als ein Mann. Wir Kerle haben gut reden, wenn unser Haupt schütterer wird nehmen wir es mehr oder weniger einfach hin. Das Gleiche kann und sollte man aber nicht automatisch von den Damen der Welt verlangen, ihre Haarpracht sind nunmal ein Teil ihrer Identität, ihrer Weiblichkeit. Sowas ist nicht so einfach mit Eitelkeit abzutun.


----------



## Zybba (31. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Frau steckt den Verlust aber mit Sicherheit weniger gut weg als ein Mann.


Dabei hat ja er zugeschlagen, nicht sie. 

Ne, verstehe schon was du meinst. Es ist aber einfach extrem individuell. Den einen macht dieses fertig, den anderen jenes... Sicher hat so ziemlich jeder Mensch irgendwelche Unsicherheiten in Bezug auf den eigenen Körper. Die einen halt stärker, die anderen weniger.


----------



## Strauchritter (31. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Frau steckt den Verlust aber mit Sicherheit weniger gut weg als ein Mann. Wir Kerle haben gut reden, wenn unser Haupt schütterer wird nehmen wir es mehr oder weniger einfach hin. Das Gleiche kann und sollte man aber nicht automatisch von den Damen der Welt verlangen, ihre Haarpracht sind nunmal ein Teil ihrer Identität, ihrer Weiblichkeit. Sowas ist nicht so einfach mit Eitelkeit abzutun.


Aber automatisch von Männern verlangen den Verlust der Haarpracht so hinzunehmen ist OK?
Weil die Haare eines Mannes ja nicht teil seiner Identität seien können=?
Lange Haare sind also gleich zu setzen mit Weiblichkeit?
Was ist mit Frauen die Haar absichtlich kurz tragen? Keine Frauen?
Oder Männer mit langen Haaren? Jeder Metalhead ist weibisch?
Was ein Unfug du von dir gibst.... 



Zybba schrieb:


> Dabei hat ja er zugeschlagen, nicht sie.


Nachdem er gelacht hat, Seitenblick zu ihr, oho!, dann krasser Dude und watscht dem Chris ein.
Was ein Held der Will.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Aber automatisch von Männern verlangen den Verlust der Haarpracht so hinzunehmen ist OK?


Du hast mich da ein wenig falsch verstanden wie mir scheint.
Ich verlange GAR nichts. 


Strauchritter schrieb:


> Weil die Haare eines Mannes ja nicht teil seiner Identität seien können=?


Können schon... Aber in meinem Umkreis - ob familiär oder unter Bekannten und Freunden - kenne ich persönlich niemanden für den die eigene Haarpracht so einen immens hohen Stellenwert hat.


Strauchritter schrieb:


> Lange Haare sind also gleich zu setzen mit Weiblichkeit?


Wer redet hier von der Länge?! Es geht um Haarausfall der nicht gewollt ist. Auch als Alopecia bekannt. Schlag nach was das genau bedeutet.


Strauchritter schrieb:


> Was ist mit Frauen die Haar absichtlich kurz tragen? Keine Frauen?


Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen einer Kurzhaarfrisur und kreisrunden kahlen Stellen die ungewollt entstehen... 


Strauchritter schrieb:


> Oder Männer mit langen Haaren? Jeder Metalhead ist weibisch?


Nochmal: Was haben jetzt lange Haare bei Kerlen mit Haarverlust zu tun? 


Strauchritter schrieb:


> Was ein Unfug du von dir gibst....


Was für einen Unfug den du mir gerade entgegenwirfst.

Sorry, aber wer sich nicht ein bisschen in Frauen hineindenken kann sollte erst gar nicht anfangen darüber zu urteilen. Ich bin raus.


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hör doch endlich mal auf aus einer normalen Backpfeife Schläge zu machen. Man kanns echt übertreiben.....


Ich warte noch immer auf die Erklärung, ab wann ein körperlicher Angriff als stark und weniger stark gilt.
Eine sogenannten Backpfeiffe kann ein paar heftige Verletzungen nach sich ziehen.
Wo ist bei Dir da die Grenze?
Erst bei einem Tropfen Blut, Bluterguss?
Kann der Angreifer ganz genau abschätzen, wie das Resultat seiner Tätlichkeit?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich warte noch immer auf die Erklärung, ab wann ein körperlicher Angriff als stark und weniger stark gilt.
> Eine sogenannten Backpfeiffe kann ein paar heftige Verletzungen nach sich ziehen.
> Wo ist bei Dir da die Grenze?
> Erst bei einem Tropfen Blut, Bluterguss?
> Kann der Angreifer ganz genau abschätzen, wie das Resultat seiner Tätlichkeit?


Die amerikanische Rechtslage ist mir dazu unbekannt. In Deutschland ist das aber recht klar definiert. Also für *Pochers* Fall würde das hier infrage kommen. Da kann auf FatComedy oder wie der sich nennt, etwas mehr zukommen als er gedacht hat. Insbesondere da er das wohl auch gefilmt und verbreitet hat.






						Rechtslage - Hochschule Darmstadt
					

Webseite des Fachbereichs Soziale Arbeit - Hochschule Darmstadt, University of Applied Sciences



					sozarb.h-da.de


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich warte noch immer auf die Erklärung, ab wann ein körperlicher Angriff als stark und weniger stark gilt.
> Eine sogenannten Backpfeiffe kann ein paar heftige Verletzungen nach sich ziehen.
> Wo ist bei Dir da die Grenze?
> Erst bei einem Tropfen Blut, Bluterguss?
> Kann der Angreifer ganz genau abschätzen, wie das Resultat seiner Tätlichkeit?


Die Rechtslage ist die eine Seite, die „moralische“ Bewertung von der Couch daheim aus die andere und sollte es zu einer Anklage und einer Verhandlung kommen, ist die Bewertung des Richters und dessen Ermessensspielraum noch mal was ganz anderes.
Damit es überhaupt rechtliche Relevanz bekommt, müßte der Betroffene zunächst mal Anzeige erstatten. Solange das nicht geschieht, passiert erstmal gar nichts. Es handelt sich um keine Gewaltstraftat oder um ein Verbrechen, somit läge ein Verfahren hinsichtlich einer angemessenen Bestrafung nicht im öffentlichen Interesse und eine automatische Klageerhebung seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft erfolgt in so einem Fall nicht.

Den Rest sollten die beiden einfach unter sich ausmachen. Die ganze Sache ist dem Rummel drumherum mittlerweile nicht mehr wert.


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2022)

Wenn Will ein Schweizer wäre, hier seine Gedankengänge in verschiedenen Dialekten:








						Radio Energy on TikTok
					

So hätte die Erklärung in der Schweiz getönt. - mit @sandro.galfetti #fyp #tiktokschweiz #radioenergy #schweiz #fürdich




					www.tiktok.com
				




(wobei ich mit Tiktok sonst nix am Hut habe)


----------



## arrgh (1. April 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn Will ein Schweizer wäre, hier seine Gedankengänge in verschiedenen Dialekten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Basler-Variante ist definitiv die Beste


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2022)

Warum wir aufhören sollten, Will Smith wie die Sau durchs Hollywood-Dorf zu treiben
					

Bodyshaming an einer kranken Frau, ausgeübt vom Comedian Chris Rock, doch wir alle reden nur über die Ohrfeige, die Will Smith ihm daraufhin verpasste.




					www.stern.de


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2022)

@ Loosa

Was findest du daran jetzt so witzig?!


----------



## Loosa (3. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was findest du daran jetzt so witzig?!


Hab auch schon Meldungen gesehen, wie rassistisch das war. Schwarze Frau und Kahlschlag ist wohl durchaus ein Thema. Ein Problem, dass Frau Smith sehr offen adressiert. Nur um das noch mal anzumerken.  
Und ein Afroamerikaner, der den Witz machte, wohlgemerkt.

Man kann die Welt reininterpretieren. Rock machte einen miesen Witz. Mr. Smith reagierte völlig über.
🤣 weil, relativer Schwachsinn. 

/edit: etwas @Topic, warum ist es verpönt, dass mittelalte Männer Haare färben? Entstehendes Grau soll getragen werden. Für Frauen 30+ ist es aber selbstverständlich das zu verheimlichen. Und notwendig. Wenn wir schon von Bodyshaming reden.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2022)

Wenn man seine Haare aufgrund einer Krankheit! verliert ist das weder lustig noch angebracht, darüber Witze zu machen. Nur meine Meinung.
Daß Will Smith da austickt sollte nicht sein, aber er ist auch nur ein Mensch. Und um ehrlich zu sein hatte es Chris Rock für die Aktion irgendwo auch verdient.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2022)

Ganz ehrlich? Es ist Humor, egal ob und wer darüber lacht. Haust du einem Stand-Up-Komikern ins Fressbrett wenn er dich bzw. deine Begleitung auf dem Kieker hat weil ihr in der ersten Reihe sitzt? 

Macht man nicht ... ergänzend hierzu hat Will Smith auch schon häufiger Witze gerissen, auch in seinen jungen Jahren, die ne Spur schärfer waren.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2022)

Jetzt liegen 4 Projekte mit Will auf Eis. Darunter auch Bad Boys 4. Man kanns auch hier echt übertreiben.  









						Netflix und Sony legen Projekte mit Will Smith auf Eis - B.Z. – Die Stimme Berlins
					

Ein Hieb mit schweren Folgen. Eine Woche nach dem Oscar-Eklat gibt es jetzt schwere Konsequenzen für Will Smith (53).




					www.bz-berlin.de


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jetzt liegen 4 Projekte mit Will auf Eis. Darunter auch Bad Boys 4. Man kanns auch hier echt übertreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Meute ist heiß weil es endlich wieder jemanden zu canceln gibt. Die Cancel Keule ruht erst wieder wenn seine Filmographie digital ausgelöscht und sämtliche physischen DVDs / BluRays sowie seine Geburtsurkunde verbrannt worden sind.


----------



## Zybba (4. April 2022)

Ich kann verstehen, dass Leute nicht mit seinem Gesicht arbeiten/werben wollen. Gerade, da er aktuell als gewaltätig und unberechenbar gilt. Dazu wurde es ja meines Wissens aus der Academy ausgeschlossen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass Leute nicht mit seinem Gesicht arbeiten/werben wollen. Gerade, da er aktuell als gewaltätig und unberechenbar gilt. *Dazu wurde es ja meines Wissens aus der Academy ausgeschlossen*.


Korrektur:
Er hat selbst den Schritt gewählt und sich rausgenommen, kam also der Academy zuvor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2022)

Deswegen heißt er ja auch Will Schmiss. 

Und die Frage ist richtig, ob das einfach nur eine PR-Aktion war oder ob das wirklich echt war.
Da hätte jetzt nur noch Klaus Kinski gefehlt


----------



## Loosa (4. April 2022)

Richtiger Schritt von Smith. Ein Ausschluss war absehbar, gut, das selbst zu entscheiden und den Schritt selbst und mit Anstand zu tun. Was irgendwie viele in der Politik verlernt haben.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Meute ist heiß weil es endlich wieder jemanden zu canceln gibt. Die Cancel Keule ruht erst wieder wenn seine Filmographie digital ausgelöscht und sämtliche physischen DVDs / BluRays sowie seine Geburtsurkunde verbrannt worden sind.


So kann man's natürlich auch sehen. 

Aber er wurde als charmant-lustiger Saubermann gebucht. Schon sein Hiphop war immer sehr familienfreundlich. Und diese Rolle passt halt erstmal nicht mehr.

Aber Smith ist auch kein Cosby. Ist doch kein Eintopf hier. 
Von Cosby Family hatte ich mir sogar mal die Box importiert, weil hier nicht mehr erhältlich. Damit bin ich groß geworden! Und hab' keine drei Folgen geschafft - bei dem "Saubermann" blieb das Lachen leider schnell im Hals stecken.  

Bei Will Smith scheint es mir, erst hat er sich mit amüsiert, ein Blick auf seine Frau und er wusste, jetzt hast du ein Problem. Und dann die dümmste Impulsentscheidung getroffen, um den Haussegen zu retten.
Mit Jobs wird es, verständlicherweise, jetzt erstmal schwieriger. Aber deswegen wird er sicher nicht von der Bildfläche verschwinden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. April 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Richtiger Schritt von Smith. Ein Ausschluss war absehbar, gut, das selbst zu entscheiden und den Schritt selbst und mit Anstand zu tun. Was irgendwie viele in der Politik verlernt haben.


Das kannst mal wirklich laut sagen.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Meute ist heiß weil es endlich wieder jemanden zu canceln gibt. Die Cancel Keule ruht erst wieder wenn seine Filmographie digital ausgelöscht und sämtliche physischen DVDs / BluRays sowie seine Geburtsurkunde verbrannt worden sind.


Du schreibst dir einen Scheiß zusammen ...

Also ich sehe klar einen Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die beim Dreh nicht mit einem potentiellen Choleriker zusammenarbeiten wollen, Streaming Dienste, die sich Sorgen über die Nachfrage nach Filmen mit ihm machen und irgendwelchen Leuten, die forderten, nicht mehr mit Smith zusammenzuarbeiten.


----------



## Chemenu (5. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du schreibst dir einen Scheiß zusammen ...
> 
> Also ich sehe klar einen Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die beim Dreh nicht mit einem potentiellen Choleriker zusammenarbeiten wollen, Streaming Dienste, die sich Sorgen über die Nachfrage nach Filmen mit ihm machen und irgendwelchen Leuten, die forderten, nicht mehr mit Smith zusammenzuarbeiten.


ne, mir fehlt einfach die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Am besten wir verordnen Arbeitsverbote und soziale Isolation für jede Lappalie, darauf läuft es nämlich hinaus dieses canceln von Leuten. Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn widerliche Gestalten wie Weinstein keinen Fuß mehr fassen in der Gesellschaft, aber eine Hexenjagd wegen einer Watschn geht mir zu weit. 

Allein schon was man hier wieder lesen darf, „unberechenbar“, „gewaltbereit“, „Choleriker“, … da geh ich einfach nicht mit nur weil jemand man nen Ausraster hat, auch wenn es live vor Millionen Publikum war. 

Und wo hört das auf? Werden bald auch die alten Filme von den Streaming Plattformen verbannt? Oder ist das dann zu viel?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> ne, mir fehlt einfach die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Am besten wir verordnen Arbeitsverbote und soziale Isolation für jede Lappalie, darauf läuft es nämlich hinaus dieses canceln von Leuten. Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn widerliche Gestalten wie Weinstein keinen Fuß mehr fassen in der Gesellschaft, aber eine Hexenjagd wegen einer Watschn geht mir zu weit.
> 
> Allein schon was man hier wieder lesen darf, „unberechenbar“, „gewaltbereit“, „Choleriker“, … da geh ich einfach nicht mit nur weil jemand man nen Ausraster hat, auch wenn es live vor Millionen Publikum war.
> 
> Und wo hört das auf? Werden bald auch die alten Filme von den Streaming Plattformen verbannt? Oder ist das dann zu viel?


Ich fände es auch unverhältnismäßig ihn ähnlich wie Kevin Spacey oder Mel Gibson zu behandeln. Gebt ihm Zeit, meinetwegen soll er gemeinnützige Arbeit oder sonstwie Abbitte leisten, aber ihn nun so hart aufs Abstellgleis zu setzen ist ein wenig weltfremd.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> ... jemand man nen Ausraster hat, auch wenn es live vor Millionen Publikum war.


"Ausraster haben" ist quasi die Definition von Choleriker. Und wenn er sich nicht mal vor einem Millionenpublikum (und den absehbaren Folgen) zusammenreißen kann ... wie soll er sich dann erst beim Dreh zusammenreißen können?

Das sind jetzt keine Tatsachen, aber Fragen, die man sich als potentieller Mitarbeiter an einem Projekt mit ihm nun schon stellt.


Chemenu schrieb:


> Und wo hört das auf? Werden bald auch die alten Filme von den Streaming Plattformen verbannt? Oder ist das dann zu viel?


Redet da irgendwer von? Nein? Aha.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Ausraster haben" ist quasi die Definition von Choleriker. Und wenn er sich nicht mal vor einem Millionenpublikum (und den absehbaren Folgen) zusammenreißen kann ... wie soll er sich dann erst beim Dreh zusammenreißen können?


Hat man in letzten Jahren wo er Filme gedreht hat seine Frau in ähnlicher Form beleidigt? Wäre interessant das zu wissen. Ich vermute mal nicht, daher hat es für ihn auch nie einen Anlass gegeben "auszurasten".

Was dafür spricht dass er sich während der Arbeit sehr wohl zusammenreißen kann.


----------



## Chemenu (5. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Ausraster haben" ist quasi die Definition von Choleriker. Und wenn er sich nicht mal vor einem Millionenpublikum (und den absehbaren Folgen) zusammenreißen kann ... wie soll er sich dann erst beim Dreh zusammenreißen können?
> 
> Das sind jetzt keine Tatsachen, aber Fragen, die man sich als potentieller Mitarbeiter an einem Projekt mit ihm nun schon stellt.
> 
> Redet da irgendwer von? Nein? Aha.


https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choleriker

Ein Zwischenfall macht einen noch lang nicht zum Choleriker. 

Ich bin mir sicher Du bist der perfekte Saubermann und hast noch nie einen Fehler gemacht. Gut für Dich.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ein Zwischenfall macht einen noch lang nicht zum Choleriker.


Deswegen habe ich auch "*potentieller *Choleriker" geschrieben.


----------



## Chemenu (5. April 2022)

Ich wusste dass das kommt.  Macht’s halt keinen deut besser. Dann ist jeder der mal abends ein Bier trinkt ein potenzieller Alkoholiker. Wirst du mal geblitzt mit 15 km/h zu viel bist du ein potenzieller Raser. Obstfliege zerquetscht -> potenzieller Tierquäler. Als Kind ne Wasserpistole gestohlen -> potenzieller Ladendieb.

Nach solch abstrusen Maßstäben dürfte ich auch keinen Job mehr haben und müsste lebenslang in Sicherheitsverwahrung. 

Man kann nicht den Menschen das Recht absprechen auch mal Fehler machen zu dürfen. Das ist unrealistisch und führt zu nichts. Die Frage ist wie groß war der Fehler und wie geht der Betroffene damit um?

Wieso kann ein Chris Rock als direkt Be- und Getroffener ()  sagen „Schwamm drüber, ich erstatte keine Anzeige. Das verarbeite ich in meinen Comedy Shows.“ und eine gewisse Gruppe an Personen kommt nicht drüber weg?

Und wie viele andere Personen sind betroffen wenn Smith's Filmprojekte nun alle auf Eis liegen und evtl. nie veröffentlicht werden? Sind die Kollateralschäden ok oder sollte man evtl. einfach vorschlagen dass Smith z.B. 50% seiner Einnahmen durch die Filme an Opfer von Gewalt spenden muss?

Wie gesagt, mir gehts um die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Für mich ist das nicht schwarz oder weiß. Da liegen jeweils Millionen Grautöne zwischen Weinstein, Kevin Spacey, Johnny Depp und Will Smith.

Cancel Culture ist aber ein komischer Fetisch der keine Abstufungen zu kennen scheint.


----------



## Frullo (5. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> ICancel Culture ist aber ein komischer Fetisch der keine Abstufungen zu kennen scheint.


Dies ist nun mal auch ein Teil der Meinungsfreiheit. Was die einen Cancel-Culture nennen, nennen die anderen Consequence-Culture. Ich sage oder tue etwas, das anderen Leuten oder Firmen nicht in den Kram passt? Dann steht es diesen frei sich von mir zu distanzieren, sei es indem sie mich persönlich meiden, allfällige bestehende Geschäftsbeziehungen beenden oder keine neuen Geschäftsbeziehungen mit mir eingehen.
Dir steht es ja dann ebenso frei: Du bist der Meinung, Produzent XY reagiert zu heftig auf Will Smith' Ohrfeige? Dann meide Filme von Produzent XY.


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Man kann nicht den Menschen das Recht absprechen auch mal Fehler machen zu dürfen.


Jeder darf Fehler machen.
Nur steht dann auch jedem frei, darauf zu reagieren.

Dabei ist es ja egal, ob man im Rampenlicht steht oder nicht. Ich bin auch schon mal im Affekt (verbal) ausgetickt und habe dafür die entsprechende Quittung bekommen.
Hab ichs später bereut? Klar!
Hab ich trotzdem verstanden, dass die Leute danach erst mal keine Lust mehr auf mich hatten? Natürlich!

Nur ist das in meinem Fall halt nicht vor Millionen von Menschen, bei Will Smith schon.
Und da hängt halt auch sein öffentlichkeitswirksames Arbeitsleben mit dran.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich wusste dass das kommt.  Macht’s halt keinen deut besser. Dann ist jeder der mal abends ein Bier trinkt ein potenzieller Alkoholiker. Wirst du mal geblitzt mit 15 km/h zu viel bist du ein potenzieller Raser. Obstfliege zerquetscht -> potenzieller Tierquäler. Als Kind ne Wasserpistole gestohlen -> potenzieller Ladendieb.


Jeder, der regelmäßig(!) Bier trinkt, ist in der Tat ein potenzieller Alkoholiker.
Alkoholiker ist man deutlich schneller, als man (wegen der kulturellen Akzeptanz) annimmt:








						Sucht: Ab wann ist man Alkoholiker?
					

Das Feierabendbier hat mit Alkoholmissbrauch nichts zu tun – oder doch? Es gi...




					www.t-online.de
				




Raser ist kein fest definierter Begriff, aber in dem Moment, wo du die Geschwindigkeit überschreitest, hast du eben mit den passenden rechtlichen Konsequenzen zu leben.

Zerquetschen ist keine -quälerei, sondern eher -mord, wobei man allerdings zurecht zwischen Tier und Insekt unterscheidet.

Kinder lernen. Und wenn sie eben lernen, daß man Sachen klauen kann und damit durchkommen, dann könnte das durchaus einer von vielen Steinen sein, die eine Diebeskarriere begründen.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Nach solch abstrusen Maßstäben dürfte ich auch keinen Job mehr haben und müsste lebenslang in Sicherheitsverwahrung.


Nur Sith kennen nichts als Extreme. Nur weil ein Potential vorhanden ist, heiß das noch nicht, daß derjenige für die Gesellschaft verloren ist oder daß Will Smith Mitglied eines Fight Clubs wäre.


Chemenu schrieb:


> Man kann nicht den Menschen das Recht absprechen auch mal Fehler machen zu dürfen.


Abgesehen davon, daß ich nur gesagt habe, daß ich es verstehen würde, daß Firmen nicht mehr mit ihm zusammenarbeiten wollen - in seinem Alter sollte man schon genug geistige Reife und Lebenserfahrung haben, um diese Situation zivilisierter zu lösen.


----------



## Norisk699 (7. April 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was soll das?
> Schon seit 2008 hier und noch nicht mitbekommen, dass schon seit Ewigkeiten auch News abseits von PC und Co veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> Ich bin enttäuscht.



Streng genomen seit ~ 2000 hier...

Ja, war ein bisschen überspitzt formuliert von meiner Seite. Aber es fällt mir subjektiv schon auf, dass News abseits von Spielen (Streaming / Hollywood / Filme) immer öfter prominent auf der Main-Page landen.

Und jetzt hab ich halt mal was dazu geschrieben.
Einfach, weil an diesem Tag allerhand relevanteres passiert ist als die Oscar-Watschn... zumindest aus der Sicht eines PC-Spiele-Fans... Und ich mein ja nur... PC GAMES...

Im HEFT (Print / epaper) stehen ja (zu Recht) auch etwa 0 % über Filme und Streaming... es sei denn es ist eine PC-Spiel-Verfilmung... dann kann sich da mal eine Rand-News auch ins Heft einnisten... Aber nicht als Hauptthema.

Ich erkenne es an, dass die PC Games jetzt auch einen Cineasten-Podcast hat.
Ja, alles interessante Themen. Hat durchaus auch seine Daseinsberechtigung,
ABER nur weil der Verlag mit Widescreen und SFT (zeitgleich 07/2020) ZWEI  Cineasten-Zeitschriften eingestellt hat,
muss man jetzt nicht die PC Games Mainpage sehr prominent und ständig mit solchen News fluten.

Wenn das künftig gewollt ist, dann macht ein Rebranding zu...äh...   www.multimediaallerlei.de


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2022)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Streng genomen seit ~ 2000 hier...
> 
> Ja, war ein bisschen überspitzt formuliert von meiner Seite. Aber es fällt mir subjektiv schon auf, dass News abseits von Spielen (Streaming / Hollywood / Filme) immer öfter prominent auf der Main-Page landen.
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist die bekannte Marke PCGames. Eine Umbenennung einer gestandenen Marke ist in der Regel ein Fehler.


----------



## McDrake (7. April 2022)

Und jetzt der Clou an der Geschichte. 
Danke Mr. Hildmann!!
Man hätte es ja erahnen können:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBQxnzip-0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2022)

Der Hildmann hat eh ordentlich was am Sträußchen. Wahrscheinlich hat der ganze vegane Fraß das Hirn geschädigt.


----------

